# G60 vs. VR6 FAQ



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ*

Since we're all tired of seeing this post every other day and people are too lazy to search and/or can't find good responses because the search doesn't let you search post bodies anymore, here it is... I'm going to ask for this to be made a sticky, so lets keep it informative and civil.
Two very well written posts on this subject.
quote:[HR][/HR]
As posted by SaabFan
I could write volumes and not really answer this question - then the next guy to come along would probably disagree on half of what I said. It really depends on several things: 1) what you want to get out of the car, and 2) how much time/money/energy/blood/sweat/tears you have to put into the car.
The first thing to ask yourself though is: "How much do I have to spend?" If you only have $4 or $6 k or so, I'd say stick with a g60, and keep it stock until you have some extra cash. But if you have something like $8 or $10 k to spend, and you want an SLC, go for it. You can find SLC's for less than $7 or $8 k, but they will probably have a lot of problems. Plus, it is really a good idea, imho, to spend less money than you have on the purchase of the car - that way, you have a bit laying around to cover anything that comes up immediately.
The g60 Corrado has several things going for it. It is lighter, has almost as much power stock, is cheaper to buy and maintain, and is much cheaper to tune. The SLC is a nice car out-of-the-box, but it is more expensive, heavier, and much more costly to tune. Of course, if you are filthy rich, the VR6 engine will have a higher potential output. But, imho, even that point doesn't mean much. A fully tuned g60 will have you near 200 hp and 200 ft/lbs of torque, which is, again imho, about as much as you want in a front-drive street car.
Here's an example - $500 spent on tuning a VR6 will get you a set of cams and a chip. $500 spent on a g60 will get you a stage IV kit. The end result in power will probably be pretty similar, even though you had to spend a couple grand more to get the SLC in the first place.
When buying any used car though, the most important thing to consider is the care the previous owners gave the car. If they beat it up, stay away. If they tell you they did x, y, and z to the car, make them show you reciepts for the work. Don't get taken. There are a lot of Corrados out there that have been beaten to death, especially g60s.
There are several common problems to look for with each car. The most important thing to look for on a g60 is the health of the charger. If they can't show you a reciept for a recent rebuild, then figure on spending about $700 right off the bat to get the charger rebuilt. It is very very very easy to permenantly damage these chargers to the point where they aren't rebuildable, so the best insurance is to rebuild before they show signs of needing it.
Do a seach, this subject comes up ALL the time. If you want to get an idea of the problems people are having with these cars, and what people are doing to them, go read in the vr6 and g60 technical forums for a couple weeks. Typically, those forums are a lot more information-rich than this Corrado forum. Also, go read up at http://www.corrado-club.com - there's a ton of good info there, too.[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
As posted by mpaster
Here's my opinion of each version.... I own one of each, so I think I am in a position to give an unbiased reply.
G60 - The elite of the VW pocket rockets - Takes over where the Scirocco left off. Lighter than a VR6, the G60 also combines a front suspension design (less caster than VR6) that promotes faster response in the turns. Other suspension differences include stiffer springs than the Vr6, and a slighlt lower stance at stock ride height. The G60 engine is a better design than the VR6, with the engine itself being more relliable. The supercharger is the weak point in the G60 design, prone to failure if abused/neglected, with varying reports of maximum mileage from a factory unit (70K-150K miles, with 70K closer to the norm). When driving a g60, the engine noise is very noticeable. G60 cars are also cheaper to modify, with performance parts bordering on reasonable $$ amounts.
Vr6- Not just a refined G60. Major engineering changes affect the handling characteristics of the VR6 cars. The "plus suspension" design makes the car more stable in the straights, but requires slightly more steering input for cornering. You can REALLY feel the difference if you drive both platforms back to back. The VR6 springs are noticably softer that the G60 units, and the car feels a bit smoother/less responsive as a result. Small refinements to the exterior combine to give the VR6 a stockier meaner appearance, with later VR6 cars having an updated interior with minor changes to the dash controls, door panels, etc. Vr6 engines had their issues when debuted, and many of the problems uncovered were not addressed till 95, so the corrado did not get to benifit form them. Some common issues include headgasket, timing chain tensioners, cooling system (VR6 cars run HOT!!!... 230 degrees is normal). Performance upgrades for the Vr6 are in the rediculous $$$ range.
With all that said, I drive My G60 every day.... The SLC is a more refined car IMO, but the G60 is just too damn fun to drive.[HR][/HR]​*EDIT by SaabFan:
The generic Corrado FAQ info is being moved to another thread.
End edit.*


[Modified by SaabFan, 2:33 PM 10-28-2002]


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

Good post! The only thing I could think to add is that the G60 is FAR more numerous, therefore easier it's find them, and you may actually have a choice between several cars in your local area. Whereas the VR6 often requires a long trip to find a decent one. Also all the G60 specific parts are usually cheaper and easier to find as well. (especially those dang front fenders!%&^)


----------



## steviee7 (May 24, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Since we're all tired of seeing this post every other day and people are too lazy to search and/or can't find good responses because the search doesn't let you search post bodies anymore, here it is... I'm going to ask for this to be made a sticky, so lets keep it informative and civil.[HR][/HR]​Great info but please leave out the "since people are too lazy to search..." stuff. I'm glad people ask redundant questions. It's one way new people get new, fresh answers. Just think if this question was asked 6 or 7 years ago. The answers might have been different. If you read the topic and it looks like you've "been there done that, got the T-shirt." well, then ignore it and move on. and reply to other questions. I'm sorry to sound as if I'm pissed but I hope you understand where I'm coming from. I'm new and haven't the time to read or even search for everything written about the Corrado.


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

Thanks Keith, very good idea with this and a very informative bit. Now if we could just get the word rice band vortex would be a heaven.








Kyle


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (steviee7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Since we're all tired of seeing this post every other day and people are too lazy to search and/or can't find good responses because the search doesn't let you search post bodies anymore[HR][/HR]​Stevie:
Thats why I said and/or







There are people who don't even bother, then there are people who do bother, but can't find anything.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As posted by SaabFan[HR][/HR]​Woo hoo! I got quoted again.







Now if only I hadn't made a bunch of typos in my original post. Great idea, Keith. I've been thinking for a long time that the one thing Vortex needs is a FAQ, and this question would certainly qualify.
-Nate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*

Hey Nate-
There's a thread about the reliability of SAABs going on over in the car lounge. I said something at the beginning, expecting you to chime in shortly, and you haven't! Go have a look...
-Tim


----------



## jininkan (Jan 19, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SilverSLC)*

both cars are great - except for some weird reason at the factorys the g60's lost 2 cylnders








just kidding. Both models are great, hey its a corrado you cant go wrong


----------



## VTK THS @ VT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (jininkan)*

Might as well add my two cents.
Both are great machines but with their own personalities. If all you want is a corrado and thats all you care about then you have a big decision to make. If money is you deciding factor then the g60 is the way to go for you. If money is not a factor then you need to decide what you want out of this car. I personally like the vr6 because of its raw power out of the box and the awesome GROWL of that beautiful engine. The g60' g-lader was just a little do loud and unrefined for me personally. Like said before if your going to get this car to make it a pure performance car the g60 is much easier to make fast for alot cheaper. Regardless of which car you get do not, i repeat, DO NOT use all you have to purchase this car. It is wise to have money around at all times to fix those things that WILL brake on a 8-12 year old car. I needed a tranny rebuild in the first year of my ownership.
But this i think is my most valueable advice, you truely will not know which car is right for you until you drive both. Actually even go drive a couple of both if possible because there are plenty beat up run down raddo's out there. Everyone has their own opinion and only you can decide which car will meet your needs and fit your tastes.


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

The point of this thread is....that someone will ask what is the difference betweenm G60 & VR6 in a week.and get flamed.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

Great posts, I just gotta add, that when people say that the G60 has a lot more problems, thats mostly because you hear about them more often, because there are a LOT more G60's out there than VR6's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTK THS @ VT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Missing the point)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Great posts, I just gotta add, that when people say that the G60 has a lot more problems, thats mostly because you hear about them more often, because there are a LOT more G60's out there than VR6's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​And there a couple of years older on average which means more old parts are going bad. Which means in 2-3 years vr6 guys are going to have the same amount of problems. I personally think they get that tag because of their charger but what people dont realize is a charger rebuild is alot cheaper than an engine rebuild on a vr6 because of their timing chain guides and tensioners. Personally i love the g60 just as much as the vr6 even though i drive the vr6 and im sure most of the vr6 vs. g60 fights are all in fun and games. Were all corrado people, and we drive the most rare, best looking and fun to drive vw ever made regardless of the engine. Ever noticed how much love your car gets or jealousy hate we get because we drive them. I would safely bet that 75 percent of all vw owners who knows what a corrado is would love to have one. Ever notice how all of us end up standing around talking to only the corrado owners at some point at the local gtg's or shows.
Where's the love


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

G60 Rebuild ~$650 now - Rebuilt new G60's between $1200-1600
The comparable "weakness" of the vr6 is the (headgasket,water pump,timing chains,guides) which can Easily equal the cost. 
In all fairness, both cars are just as expensive to maintain given their age. 
As long as you have an extra $2500 cash/credit after buying your (g60,slc) you should be okay for a short bit of time!


----------



## CorradoGuy (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
As long as you have an extra $2500 cash/credit after buying your (g60,slc) you should be okay for a short bit of time![HR][/HR]​
And he's not talking modification cash, although you can certainly work modifications into the equation as you are completing routine preventative maintenance. Great thread, keep it informative!
Gopal


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (CorradoGuy)*

Screw it 6 grand turbo conv. No more G60 problems.


----------



## Wonderwop (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (CorradoG60)*

Well to me, if we have to spend 1000$ on a corrado who cares this is an "enthusiasts only" kinda car we've been warned they break down alot but still went ahead and bought it, money doesnt matter to me and my car, its not a racer or a really fast car but that doesnt matter either hard to explain, its just a feeling i guess you guys know what im talking about..... i love her and thats that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikeknife (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Wonderwop)*

im in the market for a corrado- this fourm is very helpful to a prospective corrado owner!!!! thanks !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by mikeknife, 12:57 AM 4-6-2002]


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mikeknife)*









bout time this was made an official post.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (KinetikSLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The point of this thread is....that someone will ask what is the difference betweenm G60 & VR6 in a week.and get flamed.







[HR][/HR]​It only took 4 days


----------



## 337_g60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (BltByKrmn)*

Awesome thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (337_g60)*

Gotta Love that FAQ stickied at the top thing. I have a couple FAQ's if you ever make it over to Wheel & Tire Forum.


----------



## bigjeff (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (337_g60)*

Ihave a 1990 G60 with 150K on it. No problems even with the original charger. But, the previous owner kept excellent care of it and I received all maintenence and mod records.


----------



## iflekstad (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ*

Maintenance, Had a VR6 which cost me a fortune to maintain, had all the known problems within a year or so. Got a G60 now and rebuilt the charger, replaced the sunroof within its first 2 months. I'd say the one is not better than the other.
Performance: The VR6 is layed back, fairly soft suspension, luxurious and a smooth loveable engine. G60 is "always on the go", fairly rough ride, lightweight, hungry for tight corners. Both cars though are so addictive and well performers in their respective classes. It all depends on your attitude.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (kkozma)*

vtk and wonder put it best. It does not matter what you have just as long as you have one. The felling when you drive it. UH giggling madly cant explain it. Till it brakes then the *%*%*%* I am selling this thing. Then you look at it and say I just cant. 1 I would loose my ass. 2 I cant afford a TT. 3. The car is just sick. You keep it fix it and love it till it brakes again. After all we often are the reason they brake. I also never get tired of the love (thumbs up from other vw owners), and the hate because they are jockin and wish they had the sickness to own one.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (ahbroody)*

Anybody know the weight difference between the G60 and the VR6?
-Thanks


----------



## Morg's (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Fsmith010)*








TTT


----------



## fleetwoodGTIducati (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Fsmith010)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anybody know the weight difference between the G60 and the VR6?
-Thanks[HR][/HR]​Thanks to Nadaguides.com's automobile section:
'90 G60- 2660
'91- 2558
'92- 2675
'92 VR6- 2800
'93- 2810
'94- 2852
I dunno what all makes fifty pounds' difference year-to-year, but that's what I got... I nearly bought my neighbor's '92 VR6 C but at the time couldn't get a loan on it, so now, six months later, he has since picked up a brand-new Protege5, wrecked that, but luckily hasn't sold the Rado so he drives that. I had to settle for a '98 VR6 GTI with a few goodies. Pops wanted me to get something with airbags, so I figured that's as close as I could get.


----------



## VTK THS @ VT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (fleetwoodGTIducati)*

sorry but a gti is not a corrado. Completely different beasts. You have the most KNOWN and RECOGNIZED watercooled vw, but a corrado is THE watercooled vw. everyone has wanted one or has no clue what it is. Driving one once is enough to say but owning one is different.
I have never seen such a common thought on a car. I love to hate my corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaliG-60 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

Keef, you da man. great post. another G-60 story here. My baby just turned 156k. the only issues I've had have been:
-Sunroof went powie 3 years ago, never fixed
-I swaped charger pulleys, and didn't torgue the pulley bolt on good, and it blew (135k original charger ran a 65 mm pulley since 65K)
-When the charger grenaded, it took out my alternator and in turn the electrical system. replaced alternator, ECU and charger total spent $600
-Digifant relay had bad plug in fuse box, hard wired the relay.
-replace water pump and PS pump $250
So in hte 5 years I've had my baby, I've put under a grand into her for broke parts. Not too shabby







IMHO a raddo is a raddo. dead sexy and exotic. don't matter if you got a G-ladder, VR, crossflow swap, TDI swap, 16V swap or a turbo setup, it's still the sexiest VW ever made. Spoilers up all


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (CaliG-60)*

quote:[HR][/HR].... it's still the sexiest VW ever made...[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It sucks they don't make them anymore.


----------



## g60ben (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

I SURE AS HELL WISH I WAS AROUND TO SEE THIS BEFORE I BOUGHT MY G60!
90 G60 SILVER(HURT MONKEY!)


----------



## vdubin90 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (g60ben)*

WHATEVER YOU, JUST DRIVE ONE. TRUST ME, YOU'LL BUY IT


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (CaliG-60)*

IMHO a raddo is a raddo. dead sexy and exotic. don't matter if you got a G-ladder, VR, crossflow swap, TDI swap, 16V swap or a turbo setup, it's still the sexiest VW ever made. Spoilers up all [/QUOTE]
I agree too! Just sold my G60 today and am (hopefully) going to take possession of my '94 VR6 in just a couple of weeks. Could maybe buy the new 337 GTI, but there is no other.
Corrado's are hell, and I love them so.







Spoilers up!


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ*

A Corrado is a Corrado. G60, VR6, 16v, all unimportant. The main factor is that if you love your 'Rado, and take care of it to the best of your ability, all's cakes and pies.








I drove a '92 SLC this afternoon... my grin was about from here to there...







I got lost on the drive, but I didn't care too much... hell, I was in a Corrado! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm getting a G60, BTW.








-Des


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

vr6 tuning tips repost
http://www.munks.com/vag/techtips/tuning/tuning_pg1.htm 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dscorrado (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

I agree with all that has been said too. Just make sure whatever you choose you stick with. I traded my G60 in on a VR6. Wish I never had sold it or my first VR6. G60 would be a killer by now (or at least I hope it would have been) considering I am now on my 2nd VR6. There is nothing worse than seeing someone else drive your old C. Thank god he totaled it and I don't have to think about what could have been anymore.


----------



## 91G60RADO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

i know owners of both an SLC and a G60 and when i went to buy mine insurance money was an issue because i go to school and all. i had to "settle" for lack of a better word for the G60 but my advice is that if you ahve the money, buy the VR6 cuz it is the same body style but has a whole second on the g60 in the 0-60 time.


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (fleetwoodGTIducati)*



> Anybody know the weight difference between the G60 and the VR6?
> -Thanks
> Thanks to Nadaguides.com's automobile section:
> '90 G60- 2660
> ...


----------



## onelowgli (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (MattG60)*

I thought all the info in those cars were great. I have wanted to own a C as my first car but yet it hasn't happened. I looked at a 90 G60 on Thursday, it test drove good, paint is great and so is the interior. I am going to the bank to get the rest of the cash i think tomorrow, i want that car. A new project in the begining, I'll be getting rid of my 89' GLI now. Can't wait to have mine.


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ*

another very important thing in my opinion. most people say the "superchargers take power to make power" saying and with that being said. the average supercharger or blower only takes 1/3 of a single horsepower to run! so don;t let that keep you from buying a G60... "i love to hate my corrado" i believe that was said and it's only the neglect from previous owner you hate. my car carbons up and about $1,000 later i have it narrowed down to 2 possible things maybe 3. the water temp. sender ($13.73 at pep boys on special order) or an oxygen sensor ($182.50 at the VW dealership, or take it to pep boys and they match prices cause you have the option to pay the extra roughly $5.25 for the next day delivery) can both cause your corrado to run in a "safe mode" as quoted from chad carpenter (very knowledgeable of a corrado if anyone remembers him from on here) and will cause it to crabon. i would also suggest not running a chip ex. neuspeed with out the neuspeed components it's ment to be running. i got my corrado with the neuspeed chip and no stock which could also be a problem... 
i know it's a pain to read alot of typing from each person when you're trying to get through it all but sometimes it's worth it just spend the few extra mins reading it... i just tried to be as helpful and knowledgeable as i could be besides what has already been said. 
sorry i know basicly nothing about the VR6 motor besides the very basics so i have nothing to share on that...


----------



## corocco (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vdubCorrado)*

vdubcorrado, save yourself some money & buy the $45.00 Bosch 3 wire oxy. sensor from Adirondack out of NY & splice in the 4th wire from your stock oxy connector.


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (corocco)*

splice into which wire i never took out my oxygen sensor it's in the back


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (bmxvr6)*

It's on top so people who are too lazy to search, or don't see the search, and are going to post "I want a corrado, but what do I get, G60 or VR6" or something of that nature, so they see that and start readin before they start askin....It should stay right where it is, it's a good idea to have it up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaTxG60 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Syonara_G60Style)*

My mates have Corrados. One has a G60 and the Other has a VR6! But we got the 2.9 VR!!!
Anyway.. my mate worked out standard trim that the G60 is not that far behind the VR6 with power to weight! Even tho the 2.9 is 190bhp its quite a heavy car! 
I love how easy the G60 is to tune! But you can't beat the sound of a VR at high revs!


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (JettaTxG60)*

Thats the truth. My roommates SLC sounds ferocious over 4k. Ugh its mean


----------



## Mr.2Boosted (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dreaminginboost)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thats the truth. My roommates SLC sounds ferocious over 4k. Ugh its mean







[HR][/HR]​but its probably slower once modded mildly


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Mr.2Boosted)*

Belive it or not, his is actually faster than what it was before he started modding







.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dreaminginboost)*

Irrelevant posts deleted.
Lets try to keep this on topic. There's lots of good info here.


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

wow i got flamed...sorry for the riceness... its so much to take in i am gonna look around for a lil bit now...take some time for things to absorb... ok... so i am a 17/m who lives in jersey... anybody know the average insurance cost is a year with only liability (which is a major factor)? in YHO's what do you think the best rado is for me....i will have about 10500 to spend by the time i sell my car...


----------



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a1most conver2ed)*

10,500 is a good sum of money for most used cars. 
If you do get to sell your car at this price then think of which motor you
want for this car. 
We do have the blessing and curse of having two different style motors 
for a single odd car.
Thats why deep down we all want both


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Shere Khan)*

well insurance is a factor.... so the g60 would be a better choice so i've heard...


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a1most conver2ed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i will have about 10500 to spend by the time i sell my car...[HR][/HR]​For $10,500 you can get a really nice rrado, you have the option of searching to a super nice, carzy modded G60, or a nice low mile, one owner, VR6. I have a mild mod G60, I'd say its worth 7, and I am probably dreaming there(but I am not selling so it does not matter). but for that kind of money, the vr will be more reliable, more luxurious (ie leather, smoother tranny and power). the only thing to the vr is...you are 17, its a fast car, the insurance companies know that. the other thing is if you do go with the G60 for cheaper, factor the price of a charger rebuild about $1400.


----------



## vwg60dawg (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As long as you have an extra $2500 cash/credit after buying your (g60,slc) you should be okay for a short bit of time![HR][/HR]​This might take a bit but bare with me. I definately agree with having a little to spend right after getting your 'rado. I've never flavored and VR6 but met one on the road at a light one day just before a two lane highway ramp. Off the gun, he smoked me (one of the very rare times I decided to see what my baby could do), but after about a quarter mile, I gained a little and then came back to reality on a rush hour afternoon. I'm still alive to tell the tale. Mind you my 'rado is stock all through. Anyway, for you folks looking to get a G60 here's my story:
I was Godly/angelically/heavenly blessed to find mine for only $1300. Here was the catch - chipped flywheel, worn starter from trying to start with the chipped flywheel, dead ignition switch and driver door handle, and busted boots (her mechanic told me everything that was wrong and I took a chance and found later he was truthful). However, the interior was in immaculate condition and the body, though the paint a little sun worn, was in very good condition. I got it in Fall 99 with only 90,000. The woman didn't drive it like a real 'rado rider and it was her second car so I figured it sat most of the time. All in all, I spent about $1200 on parts and repairs (labor is a bitch on euro cars), including front and rear break job and replace non-functioning driver side belt. In the 3 years I've had it, I've only spent about $1000 on repairs which include vacuum hose replacement (again labor was a bitch $12 part + $125 p/h labor), new wires, dist. cap, button & rotor, front bearings both sides (did I mention labor was a bitch), and a few other things. But the moral of the story is, I spent about $1500 of the bat for repairs well worth it. But like everybody is saying, there is nothing like a 'rado baby. And oh the h8r's and the love man, like you wouldn't believe. At a mall one day and a 11 year old kid stepped to me and knew about Corrados, now is that love or what.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vwg60dawg)*

a section not covered is differences between 92 vr6 - 95 vr6 interior wise... i know they redid some poop but i have not been able to find pics nor any real nfo... a little help would be great.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (WaNaScirocco)*

the 92slc dash was different from the 93 and 94 slc's sold in the states...no 95 slc here...main differance are gauge cluster and some switch locations. ask for pics of interiors...


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

Don't forget the g60's have a much more flexible engine management... for us boost heads, who knows?


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

Keith, I'm glad you have this information out! That did help me a lot! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GermanAmerican (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

$1,558.00 TO DATE (7-2-02) SPENT ON A STOCK (OEM) 1993 CORRADO SLC. I have had the car since 3-1-01. My wife paid for the A/C repair (practically replaced the whole unit!) Over a thousand bucks at the least expensive German car repair garage! Auxillary water pump, thermostat housing + all o-rings and separate thermo housing pieces, shift linkage (thankfully it snapped while in my driveway!!), tune up, and meticulous 3,000 mile oil changes and general maintenance (20/50w Valvoline Max Life oil works great with 80k + mile engines when living in locations where it's HOT almost all of the time!) We bought the car when it had 72,000 miles on it. Now it has 99,220. It is curently running rich, and blowing a shade of dark smoke on close to full throttle, but still tends to be running very well. The thing kicks a_ _! Even when the catalytic converter is going out and the mid muffler is rotted, it still runs well (minus the lopy idle) It currently needs a catalytic converter, an exhaust, an oxygen sensor, and a head gasket replacement (although it doesn't leak yet!) This car came from back east and had light rust and oxidation on some minor engine parts and exhaust, but the overall care and maintenance of the car, under the previous owner, was great! This car was bought from the San Francisco bay area and was put through a CAR FAX HISTORY REPORT! tHIS IS A GREAT WAY TO GAIN VALUABLE INFORMATION ABOUT THE CAR YOU ARE ABOUT TO BUY, NO MATTER WHAT CAR YOU ARE GOING TO BUY!!! Through all the arguements with my wife and through all the repairs, big & small, regarding the VR6 Corrado, we still love and enjoy every pass that we make when we "EVER SO ELOQUENTLY" dissolve the would-be Honda junk! Go out and buy the best Corrado G-60 or VR6 you can find. Then spend the money on it, but also learn as much as you can about the car and save yourself a lot of grief and $. When I finish college, our Corrado is going to spit out its 2.8 L and absorb a 3.1 L (maybe supercharged as well!) and a modified transmission for highway bombing!!


----------



## GotSka81 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

I'm looking to upgrade from my 1989 Jetta Wolfsburg to a Corrado or Scirocco, and found a Corrado G60 in my area for $2800, the only problem I know of is it has either 180 - 200 k miles on it. Do they last that long? Also, is it worth looking into?


----------



## Mr.2Boosted (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (GotSka81)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm looking to upgrade from my 1989 Jetta Wolfsburg to a Corrado or Scirocco, and found a Corrado G60 in my area for $2800, the only problem I know of is it has either 180 - 200 k miles on it. Do they last that long? Also, is it worth looking into?[HR][/HR]​only if the owner is willing to let it go for 1000 bux


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (GotSka81)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do they last that long? Also, is it worth looking into?[HR][/HR]​They sure can last that long, especially if it has been cared for. My g60 wasn't particularly well cared for by the previous owners, and I bought it with about 166k miles on it. Has 180,016 now, and still runs quite well.
Others on this board have cars over 200k, and still running well. It all depends on how it was driven and how well it was cared for.
-Nate


----------



## o0caffeineo0 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

i honestly have to agree with you, a lot of vw enthusiasts probably do envy the few, the proud, the corrado owners =], i drive an 89 golf and i love my car, but i would give anything for a corrado, i just can't find the things anywhere.


----------



## iflekstad (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

I had my SLC for 18 months, had to leave it when I moved to Europe. Bought a G60, have had it for 6 months and it ain't the same. Testdrove an SLC last night and geewiz it's so much better in every aspect! Love the sound of that engine btw! SLC is more of a Car, the G60 is more of a Cart.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (o0caffeineo0)*

ummm...actually at most get-to-gethers the Corrado owners are looked at as outcasts for the most part. we always have our own corner, and most of the other dubbers arnt really friendly....its like the Corrado isnt even a VW sometimes. i get pissed, but oh well. maybe there just jelous my 8 year old Corrado is faster then there 01 Gti.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

I found my g60 for $1600 tax tag and title.. She needed some serious work to the tune of: front mount, push button start, coolant fan switch, thermostat, a/c wires, 1 can of R134a, oil change, tranny fluid.
Thanks to the kind friends i have locally, and my bro, all these parts were installed free or with my help. I upgraded the FPR to 3.5bar, installed a stage 5 chip, 68mm pulley, and she pulled like a mofo.
Now the charger was popped, it was cherry, (!!luckyme!!), getting a portjob, 58mm pulley, 30# injectors. Needs strut bearings installed, sunroof fixed, stereo, paint is kinda crappy, half the rims are bent.
It's important to select a car thats going to give you the least expensive repairs possible. The charger (g60), and tranny, are the #1 costs, everything can be done pretty inexpensively.
With the SNS team working hard to revolutionize safe high power output from the g60, you're gonna see more and more hard core g60's screaming like a banshee, and alot of Vr6 owners having to put on boost or blast to keep up!! Hell some of the really hardcore g60 corrado owners will probably be smoking vr6turbo's and blown-vr6's. 
#1 thing behind the G60 is there is active development in all areas of engine enhancement. This competition will drive down prices in performance and maintenance goodies. This is our goal to help the g60 community (and its many hyrbrid folks).


----------



## passatwagon1.8t (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6*

My $0.02...
I love my 90 G60. I bought her in 94 with 78,000 miles, and 8 years later she has 174,000 miles and still runs great. I no longer drive it every day, but keep it under lock and key, covered in the garage, waiting for those perfect weekends! Sure, over the years I've dumped an unthinkable amount of money into it between mods and replacing worn out parts (including replacing the g-charger due to a pflow sucking in dirt like it was going out of style, but we don't need to get into that...), but I love the car, I love driving it, and I could never stand to part with it.
As far as G60 vs. VR6's are concerned, I have to say...I like both. I think the G60 motor is unique; it's fasinating how the g-charger actually works. I think that is the main reason why I prefer it (and why my current car is a 1.8t...also a neat design). VR6's are also a really neat design, but there just something about racing 5.0 liter Mustangs--and beating them--with my little 1.8 G60!
Both are very cool....I don't think you can go wrong either way. It mostly a matter of preferance!


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (passatwagon1.8t)*

Could someone please explain / show me the cosmetic differences between the 2 models. From what i've heard occasionally lurking in here ive gathered the following differences:
hood
headlights
grille
bigger wheel wells (i've heard some rado's can fit bigger wheels)








Newer SLC's had a different interior - did they have heater controls like the B3 passat? (3 knobs turning clockwise or counter)
Some comparison pics of both would be








I'm more interested in the cosmetic aspect b/c if i buy one, its going to turn into a Turbo beast either way


----------



## Money68 (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (N'Syncro)*

Get an SLC then. The SLCs (in 94 and 95) have a more attractive interior. The G60 interior (and 93 SLCs) looks kinda dated. The SLC also looks a tad more muscular. 
- Ca$h


----------



## MaDcAp225 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Money68)*

Actually, the new interior went into the cars in '93. Almost all 1993 SLCs and all those afterwards came with the updated interior.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (N'Syncro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could someone please explain / show me the cosmetic differences between the 2 models. From what i've heard occasionally 
*bigger wheel wells*[HR][/HR]​I'd like to know about this as well... stock SLC tires are wider than stock G60 tires, right? it's probably just because of the engine size and weight, but not bigger/wider wheel wells. I don't know, can someone verify?


[Modified by Malone, 12:16 AM 8-14-2002]


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Malone)*

Yeah my rado must be wrecked,cause my g60 has the vr6 hood, no g60 badging, i got a nice blacked out vr6 grill, and seth gave me some clear lenses to put on the orange markers. All in all i have a car that probably certainly has less than $2500 in it and runs aight. Will kick some serious ass. It really does pay to have friends in the corrado game. REALLY does.
Although i'd like to have an a slc, i dont see the purpose once owning a g60. Its a thrill to drive and well i have the audi for a daily driver. I totally recommend the g60 route, with a daily driver. I spose if you must make yours a long distance hauler a vr6 will naturally last longer without problems. But a g60 is a uber blast for the now and then driving!!


----------



## Polenton (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mrkrad)*

I'm another one trying to decide between the VR6 and G60. Ive been going back and fourth for the past 6 months but about a week ago I just decided on the V....
Until this damn thread - now I'm back to square one. I think Ive just decided - now its the G.
The first thing I would do is rebuild the charger and upgrade to the 68mm kit. Any ideas on performance numbers and more importantly COST. Ive seen the kits for about $700 and rebuilds around 1 grand. Any ideas which companies are more reputable g60 tuners. 
Ive also looked into the Lysholm but after $3000 youre about even with the performance of a 68mm g.
thaks in advance for the help.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Polenton)*

Polenton. http://www.kompressorkanada.ca or http://www.gruvenauto.com

you're prices are way off. If you are in driving distance to either (east both represent!).
Or Dirty south (SNS+Palmer automative) ATL style. 
You're gonna pay a lot less than the above price.
I'm thinking the rebuilds say $650. And a kit for $200-400 (cam's cost alot). and you'll be making nearly 200hp (Crank) if not more. 
Ditch the 68 and do 65mm.. 68mm is so 90's.


----------



## Polenton (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mrkrad)*

Thanks for the sites. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the charger hard to rebuild? - Im pretty handy with tools but im not a mechanic.
Keep in mind, this car is going to be a daily driver (incl. canadian winters) and I need a setup that wont threaten to explode every time i scare a mini van. Ive read that 68mm is the smallest reliable size.
Not sure if I should bother with a cam too.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Polenton)*

A g60 rebuild is something that is, IMHO, best left to the pros. Every few months, someone wanders into the g60 forum and asks for instructions on how to do the rebuild themselves. It seems like half the time, that same person is back in the g60 forum a few days/weeks/months later, complaining that their charger just blew up.
For the $200-$300 you save (buying a rebuild kit vs. getting it rebuild professionally), it isn't worth the hassle.
I think that this has been said earlier in the thread, but if you are considering either, go lurk and read in the 12v vr6 and g60 technical forums for a few weeks. That will give you the *best* feel for the problems people are having, common (and uncommon) modifications, and other details.
-Nate


----------



## Six'er (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

man o man, hearing you guys talk about this makes me want mine back. i just sold it. i stayed in the dub fam, but damn i loved my C. G60 kicks some serious A$$. If any one can help in drying the eyes of a sad, once C owner...soon to be again, go right ahead.
peace


----------



## JUANQUI (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mister_g60)*

i owe both a slc corrado and the GTI 337. GTI is great, but Corrados have something special i enjoy more driving the Corrado.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (JUANQUI)*

For sure the #1 reason any of us have our corrado's are because they are the most unique and most respected VW ever made. You can keep that gti 337 because at the end of the ride you'll have passed about 50 other cars that are the same body style.
I've seen like 1 Corrado in the past month or so (cept for local friends). That was a purple slc automatic at jim ellis, when i was dropping off my audi. Had to stop, go take a peak, and see if i could find the owner..
In the end you either fall in love and get one or the other (slc,g60). I'm a boost head, if you want something that makes MAD power on the cheap, the g60 can not be matched. If you are happy with the power the slc puts down, and don't like to tinker (or have mad ca$h) then the slc may be a better choice. 
Go compare the posts and information on the 12V VR6 forum to the G60 forum. The g60 forum is probably one of the most innovative and informative forums on the 'tex.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

everyone has wanted one or has no clue what it is.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Malone)*

the SLC fenders are a tad bit wider then the G60 fenders...i dont know exact specs....stock tire size for an SLC is 205/50 VR 15, G60 stock size..if i'm not mistaken is 195/50 15. the SLC was a faster, heavier car...thats the main reason for the increase in tire size. also some asked about cosmetic differances btwn G60 and SLC models...here goes..lets see if i remember everything. slc has a hood buldge, g60 indents, slc has wider fenders, slc has a different grill. badging is obviously different, headlights are different, front turn signals are white on the slc, amber on the g60. taillights are slightly different...as with the headlights, the taillights on a g60 do not buldge out as much. wheels/tires are different. interior on the 93 and newer slc's is updated. i think that about covers it. both g60 and slc models came with two different wheels stock...g60 has vw or bbs wheels...4-lug, slc has bbs of speedline wheels....5-lug....all 15''. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by a2a4raddo, 3:04 AM 9-16-2002]


----------



## mpaster (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (a2a4raddo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]taillights are slightly different...as with the headlights, the taillights on a g60 do not buldge out as much.[HR][/HR]​Taillights are the same between VR6 and G60....
-Mike


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mpaster)*

VR6 taillights may appear to be the same, but there is an ever so slight differance...like i said..the VR6 taillights buldge a tad bit more then the g60's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mpaster (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (a2a4raddo)*









Nope. Sorry, They are the same.
-Mike


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mpaster)*








why dont you go and find yourself a G60 and a VR6 park them side by side, and closly inspect both tail lights and see for yourself....i'm not going to argue a mute point with yo..i know for a FACT that the VR6 taillights buldge out more then the G60 lights....even if its by millimeters.


----------



## mpaster (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (a2a4raddo)*

My suggestion to you would be to go back to the first post in this thread - Notice how I wrote part of it? I owned one of each simultaniously for over 2 years, and they were parked next to each other many times.
Fact is, the taillights *are the same* You can come in here and post incorrect information as many times as you want. It's not going to change fact.
Since you have made a statement here that you must feel is worth defending, I challenge you to prove the difference. Find some pics and show us!
-Mike 


[Modified by mpaster, 5:41 PM 9-17-2002]


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mpaster)*

(FYI, as far as I can tell, the part numbers are the same - 535 945 107 left inner, 535 945 108 right inner, 535 945 111 left outer, 535 945 112 right outer.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate


----------



## iflekstad (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

I must say as far as I can see they look the same. If the tolerance of difference is only a millimeter or two, you're probably talking heat expansion. My (G60) backup lights (believe it or not) has overheated and the plastic bulges out right there. BTW: My -89 G60 has stock tire dimension 185/55x15 (weighting in @ 2453 lbs)
Does anyone know the difference between euro G60 and euro VR6 head lights?


[Modified by iflekstad, 11:07 PM 9-17-2002]


----------



## mpaster (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (iflekstad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Does anyone know the difference between euro G60 and euro VR6 head lights?[HR][/HR]​The lenses and bezels are different between the G60/VR6 eurolights. The headlight buckets/reflectors etc. are the same. You can convert the G60 eurolights to VR6 units by swapping the lenses/bezels.

There's more info on the CCA tech page (http://corrado-club.com), but the site seems to be down.
-Mike


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mpaster)*

mpaster is right here.
i too owned both a G60 and a VR6 Corrado, and have seen at least a hundred different corrados in live up close, and the fact is... EXACT SAME TAILLIGHTS.
when i bought my G60, it had a busted driver's side taillight. this bugged me alot, and the dealer cost of $250+ was out of the question, so i searched the CCA (back before vwvortex days) and i bought a taillight for my G60 from a wrecked VR6.
the taillight is still on my old G60, and it matches perfectly. i dont' even know why i'm saying this, but i guess its just cuz i hate it when people are so stubborn and hardheaded that they just can't be told they're wrong..








-danny


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (CageyBee)*

just as hardheaded as the people who choose to argue with me....as far as i'm concerned the tailights are different, now i have been proven wrong...i.e. part #'s. so they are the same. anyhow a neighbor of mine had parked his G60 side by side with my SLC a few years ago so we can see all the differances...we both concluded that the tailights of mine buldged out more then his, perhaps his lights or mine are a defect...who cares....i was under the impression that they differ ever so slightly.....and if i think i'm right i will argue my point untill i'm proven wrong..which is the case here...NUFF SAID. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (a2a4raddo)*

VW quality and consistency was never a priority back the early 90's. It seems that is still the case. We just dumped our 2001 jetta because quite frankly, the quality was not up to par for a car that cost so much..
vw was light years behind the competition (japanese) in quality and product (except for styling, and only in this case of the corrado). 
Bottom line is you fall in love with a corrado for its looks, and deal with the rest, you're either smitten with the corrado bug or not. If this isn't a car that makes you smile every day just looking at it (even when its broke down). 
If the corrado isn't car you can say fudge it im going to spend $2000 repairing it and not think twice about (the fact you'll never make that $2000 back) it..
Then you don't want one. It's a fricken crack habit you're either hooked in a co-dependent love-hate relationship, or you're not. 
Thats the best advice i can give anyone reading this. When i sold my first corrado, the new audi (see sig) was fun, but there was something missing. Only until i got another corrado was that part of me happy again...
I dunno maybe i'm a freak and need (psych) help, but thats how I feel about the corrado..


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

I live in blacksburg, i saw your gren one at BW3's, I have a black one. there are a few others and we have met a couple times just to hang out and compare in roanoke. email me if youd like to, always looking for more C owners locally. [email protected]


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*

You know whoever said that the corrado is the envy of all volkswagen enthusiasts. Well hes right. At least in my eyes. I have a 1990 GLi 16v and I want nothing more than a corrado. My favorite VW is a corrado. I love the stock look. DAMN SEXY CAR!!! Since I was 15. I really wanted a corrado VR6 but now... after driving my GLi and nowing what kind of car I like to drive I like a really lightweight nimble car and I have really come to appreciate the G60 engine as a real tuner's engine. So now what I really want is a 91 or 92 G60. Spoilers up! Dont worry one day I will be one of you... I gaurantee it. The corrado is way to much of a head turning what the hell is that kind of car to pass up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*

(Just a note to all the vr6 people: If you haven't noticed, I'm mostly posting g60 related topics, because that's what I'm familiar with. If anyone has a vr6 related idea, lemme know or post it yourself!)
-Nate


----------



## bcasey1234 (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (steviee7)*

I know I'm late to this thread, but I had to reply to steviee7. He has great point about what people were saying now as opposed to what people said 6-7 years ago. When I bought my first vr6 in 1998, everyone said how reliable and robust SLC was as opposed to the G60. Well I found out the hard way that is not the case.







When that timing chain maintenance comes up, look out pocket book. Atleast the chain didn't break. Plus I did a head gasket, waterpump, all major coolant hoses, shift linkage (broke at the tranny), exhaust, and both front wheel bearings within a two year period. It left me on the side of the road 5 times in those two years. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by bcasey1234, 8:42 PM 10-14-2002]


----------



## corrado666 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*

G60 vs. VR6, why compare them they both have positives to them. If you can't decide which one to have just by both and you will see what I am talking about.
HAHAHAHA!!!!!!







































































*I love you Julia!! I'm sorry!!* 



[Modified by corrado666, 11:47 PM 10-14-2002]


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (bcasey1234)*

Thanks alot for the great post, you saved me months of searching.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (devilbones)*

There are basically 9 companies making 12 front bumpers to choose from, they are 1. ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger, 2. Dietrich, 3. Mattig, 4. Rieger GTB, GTS, R-RS and GTO styles, 5. Zender, 6. Kamei, 7. Seidl, 8. Lumma, 9. RS
1. The ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger are all the same made my different companies- Oettinger made the bumper originally but has since quit, ABD sell one ( http://www.abdracing.com ), also Erebuni sells one- called style 846 ( http://www.groundeffects.com ) 
2, 3 and 4 (R-RS style) are almost identical. The major difference is in the overall height of the bumpers and the fact that the Mattig requires the use of MK3 turns and fogs. The lowest bumper is the Mattig followed by the Rieger, the highest from the ground is the Dietrich. The Dietrich and Mattig are full replacements, whereas the Rieger is an add on to the stock bumper, Also the Rieger is made out of ABS instead of fiberglass like the Dietrich and Mattig. The Dietrich can be bought directly from Germany ( http://www.dietrichtuning.de ) or through distributors in the US. The Mattig and Rieger can be bought through distributors in the US like RPI Equipped ( http://www.rpi-equipped.com ) 
4. Rieger GTB, GTS and the Widebody GTO styles are all available from RPI ( http://www.rpi-equipped.com )
5. The Zender is also not made anymore but a copy can be found from Erebuni, On there website its called style 190 
6. The Kamei Freedom Design Bodykit can be bought from Rocky Mountain Motorworks under the label Aero Kit G60 and Vr6 ( http://www.motorworks.com )
7. The Siedl “Venus” bumper is made in europe by Siedl Tuning and can be bought from their website ( http://www.seidl-tuning.de ). There is a US copy made by e-strictly foreign but all of there stuff is made very badly so stay away from all of there stuff. 
8. The Lumma Bumper. This bumper is also made in europe by Lumma Tuning. It can be purchased from Stroeve Motorsports ( http://www.csi-auto.nl/carshopping/0512 )
9. Lastly the RS bumper, The bumper uses turn signals from A2’s. It can be purchased from TM Tuning ( http://www.tmtuning.com ) 
Now sideskirts, there are basically 7 companies making 10 different sideskirts, 1. The ones that goes with the ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger kit, 2. Rieger R-RS Infinity, GTB, GTS, GTO, 3. Custom ones made by Zarman on Vortex,. 4. Zender, 5. Kamei, 6. Seidl, 7. Lumma 
1. The ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger ones can be bought from the sites previously given
2. The Rieger sides can be bought from the previously listed site
3. Zarman's custom ones can be bought from his site ( http://www.lunchbox3.com/shop/ ) 
4. Zender sideskirts can be bought from the previously listed sites
5. Kamei sideskirts can be bought from the previously listed sites
6. Seidl sideskirts can be bought from the previously listed sites
7. Lumma sideskirts can be bought from the previously listed sites 
Lastly Rear Aprons, There are 8 companies making 10 different bumper options to choose from The last option requires custom modifications to any US spec front chin spoiler, 1. ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger, 2. Dietrich, 3. Mattig, 4. Rieger GTB, R-RS, GTO, 5. Zender, 6. Kamei, 7. Seidl, 8. Lumma, 9. Some people use a stock chin spoiler as a rear apron 
1. ABD/Erebuni/Oettinger rear bumpers can be found at the sites listed above
2. Dietrich makes a rear bumper, the only modification is a indent for a license plate in the bumper instead of on the hatch, again they can be purchased at the previously site
3. Mattig does the same thing and Dietrich and makes a bumper with an indent for a license plate; The bumper can be purchased at the previous site
4. Rieger GTB, R-RS, GTO Rear bumpers can be purchased from the previously listed site 
5. Zender rear bumpers can be found again at the Erebuni site
6. Kamei rear bumpers can be purchased from the previously listed site
7. Seidl rear bumpers can be purchased from the previously listed site
8. Lumma rear bumpers can be purchased from the previously listed site
9. The Stock chin spoiler takes a lot of custom work; basically it requires cutting the spoiler at the exhaust cut out, and bending the ends to match the contour of the rear bumper. Lastly the ends need to be cut off at the wheel well and end caps glued or plastic welded back on 
Pictures for all of these kits can be found at there respective websites. There are many other sources to purchase these bodyparts, I only supplied one such source



[Modified by mack73, 11:12 PM 10-15-2002]


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mack73)*

Wow, great job summarizing all that bodykit info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate


[Modified by SaabFan, 11:41 AM 10-15-2002]


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mack73)*

about the side skirts, what about custom jetta GLX skirts, some people have done this mod to there corrado...one i've seen had a euro chin spoiler, U.S.spec chin spoiler used to create a custom rear apron and GLX side skirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by a2a4raddo, 4:14 AM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Polenton (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (vw4sport)*

sure a charged vr6 would eat a done up g60, but after $4000 it better be.
a 15 sec g60 would cost $5000 car, $1000 mods. a 13.5 vr6 would be more like $10000 car, $4000 mods.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (vw4sport)*

Not specifically a vr6 vs. g60 difference, but something I noticed the other day when I had my car (1991 g60) parked next to a 1990 g60 and a 1992 vr6.
Inside the wheel wells, right at the edge of the fender, there's a little metal lip. On later cars, this lip seems to be about 5mm narrower. It was this way on my 1991, and the 1992, but not on the 1990.
Anyone else ever notice this?
-Nate


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

i notice this goddamn lip tearing up my tires. I guess i need a die grinder to fix that up some..


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mrkrad)*

Which of your cars do you notice the lip on? On the later cars I saw, the lip was so small it practically blended into the fender. On the 1990, it was definitely there, and definitely had the potential to rip tires.








-Nate


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

i guess i should go walk around the corner and look at my 91 again lol. Man the 91 i have feels so plush compared to the 90. Might have to keep her


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (mrkrad)*

. . . Just a bump to keep this stickied for everyone . . .
-Nate


----------



## damion (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

If you want to see some documentation on G60 vs. VR6 check out this document from the Corrado Club of America. I found it at this link.
http://corrado.2gen.net/media/Corrado_History.pdf
A couple of interesting notes.
They listed 0-60 times of each from either magazines or VW.
For the G60 they listed 0-60 on the Auto Transimision as 7.7. Which they
also listed as "better than the manual in some tests" Quote "The factory
published a 0-60 time of 7.5, but no media reviewers could manage that
number. Most drivers could only muster times of 8.2" 
Now I thought the G60 was in the 7.2 range for 0-60...stock that is. Which
is what the numbers above are in reference to. I would like to see some
other published 0-60 times from Car and Driver, etc. 
For the SLC (US VR6 model) they said the following.
"The Corrado VR6 competed with the Porsche 968, BMW 325is, Nissan 300ZX,
Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX, Honda Prelude VTech...." "And by all accounts the 
Corrado VR6 bested all of their 0-60 times!." "Car and Driver returned the 
quickest published time of 6.4 seconds and 141 mph top speed (June 1992)"
6.4? I had seen some Car Mag references that put the VR6 at 6.7 and 6.9. 
6.4 is half a second faster that the latter 6.9. Again I would like to see some
other magazine test references to see hte validity of this number.
Just some information I though folks might enjoy. I mentioned above the
doc was from the corrado club. That is what the copywrite says at the bottom
of the doc.
Regards,
Damion Harlan


----------



## vdubin90 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (damion)*

looks like you need another bump to the top. 
* BUY A G60, ITS BETTER THAN AN SLC *








-Greg


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (vdubin90)*

Me loves me 6


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (damion)*

ok...not only did C&D run a 6.4Sec to 60 with an SLC, but so did AutoFile-1994 issue. they clocked the SLC at 6.4sec o-60 and a 15.0flat 1/4 with a top speed of 143MPH. now the reason you see most published times in the 6.7-6.9sec range is because most SLC's tested are 93-94 models, i even have an article where a 94 SLC was recorded at 7.1Sec to 60. anyhow..93/94 SLC are a tad heavier then 92 SLC's. among other things the 94 SLC's came standard with HR rated tires where as the 92-93 SLC's had VR rated tires. HR rated tires=less traction/grip...hence a 94 SLC being slower to 60 in stock form then a 93. now you can take an already lighter 92SLC...and lets say you didnt buy one with options, no sunroof/heated seats..making your SLC even lighter then most....now you may be able to clock a 6.2/6.3 sec 60. 
on a side note, my freind owns an 01 Integra Type-R, we ran our cars side by side(switching drivers aswell) and it was the same outcome everytime. (both cars stock when this was done) 0-100MPH-virtually dead even, 5-100(rolling start in 2nd, then again in 1st) rolling in 2nd the corrado pulled a few couple car lenths on the ITR and maintained that way up to 100. 1st gear start corrado pulled a nose in front in 1st gear, but even out by the time we near 100MPH. last run was a 60-140MPH rolling start in 3rd gear. here the Corrado pulled 1/2 car lenth up to about 90MPH where the type-r closes the gap and from about 110mph pulls a half car on the SLC. it is a see-saw battle on the freeway where the better driver will always win. likewise with a drag race.
for referance: best times i''ve seen on an ITR are 6.2 & 14.7 (0-60&1/4)


[Modified by a2a4raddo, 6:55 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## vdubin90 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

once again, buy a g60........bump
-Greg


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Wonderwop)*

i feel the same...my car isnt that fast but i like to think it is...has so dents but im still proud when i drive in it,i feel great just knowing that everyone else doesnt have the same car as me with in a mile unlike them honda drivers


----------



## SLC_Demon (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (bcasey1234)*

Since I see that my bro (bcasey1234) has posted his Corrado experiences here. I have to. I was forced into shopping for a new car back in 97/98 when someone rear ended (to death) my 87 GTi which I and everyone else who ever went for a ride in it, loved. I was working at a VW dealer and saw many Corrado's, mostly for oil changes and G60s for quircky behavior. I didnt see as many VR6s and found many coming in with 200+K on the odometer and that sold me, since most had a very brief repair history.
After owning mine since 98, I can say, I phreakin love the car. I cant get rid of it, thought about doing it more than once. Since 98, I replaced the power stager(where distr wire connects), many a wheel bearings, thermostat, clutch, many of sets of tires, heater core, repaired many electrical issues, hoses, gaskets, switches, etc....did I mention door handles?
I went and bought a crappy 94 Tercel for $800 this past summer to save myself from fixing the AC and replacing timing chains on my high mileage motor. Since I went from working full time when I got my C, to part time/ full time college, i have no repair budget. The headgasket blew on my new crappy car so I'm back in my C after parking it for several months.
I didnt realize how much I missed the car, and now I have an appointment to get my chains/headgasket/+268s done. I read on in another thread people mentioning "treating the C like woman", lots of money and maintenance, pay her a lot of attention to keep her happy. i cant agree more, I cant get rid of her, she's just too good to me for my spirited drives to work everyday. 
But if i can only figure out her schedule for taking days off, things would be easier. And hopefully she will get that garage of her own once i finish up school this year. Then she will get royal treatment, but i have to remember not to take her car shopping with me when i'm searching for another daily driver.
Please, dont tell her that I might get another car
























[Modified by SLC_Demon, 1:36 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## vdubin90 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SLC_Demon)*

If there was to be a vr6 vs g60 race, this would be the outcome. (for your info, I have a g60, and Nick has a VR6:
Well, all that matters is whose a better







. Here's how it goes:
Its starts off Lemans style where we have to run into a cars, turn them on, and go. However, ill be waiting for you when you are getting into your car(bc i am obviously a faster runner and give ya one of these







. Then, you go into one of these







, while im doing this







as i drive by. Then, i can take one of these







, but i wont pull the same thing that dumb hare pulled a couple years back. I will then cross the finish line with the crowd going







bc i am god. Then you will be like







bc you thought those two extra holes under your hood had some use. then, we can end the long day of you getting your ass-whipped with some of this:







. But, while we enjoying our







's ill be







your ear off about how slow your VR is. but, its ok, dont get too








, i still love you. 
I really need to stop







and do something with my life 
-Fun with smiley's in chicago








-Greg


----------



## Xycon (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (steviee7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Great info but please leave out the "since people are too lazy to search..." stuff. I'm glad people ask redundant questions. It's one way new people get new, fresh answers. Just think if this question was asked 6 or 7 years ago. The answers might have been different. If you read the topic and it looks like you've "been there done that, got the T-shirt." well, then ignore it and move on. and reply to other questions. I'm sorry to sound as if I'm pissed but I hope you understand where I'm coming from. I'm new and haven't the time to read or even search for everything written about the Corrado.[HR][/HR]​I have to agree. For those people who are still learning (myself included), and those of us who do not always have time to check the boards those redundant questions are necessary to built the information we have access to.


----------



## Polenton (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw4sport)*

how does a modded G60 (68mm & cam) compare in fuel efficiency to a VR6 or even a VR6 with a mild cam?
i think the stock G60 has the f/e of a 1.8T or even a 2L (assuming the driver doesnt have a lead foot)- in which case a blown 4 cyl probably would double the 2L im guessing.
any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Polenton)*

I can't speak for vr6 owners, but in its various stages, I've more or less always had similar mileage with my g60. I get about 25 combined, with 27 or 28 on the highway and 22 or so in city traffic. I've hit the 30's a few times, and I got 42 mpg once on a short highway trip drafting a moving van.
-Nate


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*

my Corrado gets btwn 24-28mpg, i only use Sunoco 94 octane. a few times i've hit 33MPG on long freeway trips.


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Wicked 951)*

quote:[HR][/HR]looks like you need another bump to the top. 
* BUY A G60, ITS BETTER THAN AN SLC *








-Greg
damn straight...4 is always better then 6







[HR][/HR]​Which is why you're getting rid of your 4 cylinder for a 6? lol...


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Wicked 951)*

I was reffering to the 528


----------



## OnEwIcKeDg60 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Case)*








just thoght i may say a few things here my first post on this site.... few differences between the two incase somone missed them.... vr6 has wider fenders, hood come up instead of down, (the lines) for a strange reason the g60 has brake cooling vents on the front (usually made for higher sport cars) thats a bit odd? the type of charger for the g60 is one of the best tpye of chargers, both types have the electric spoiler that up until now are the only cars exept the 911 turbo (new beetle turbo now has it ).. vr6's cost lots more in every way and are harder to maintain... g60s dont top out at 139 cause they dont have a govoner (at least mine and my friends dont, went 145 threw a toll and they couldnt get a pic of the lisence plate cause i think it was to blury to make out........mabe other stuff, the stifter it different, weighted on the vr6, if you dont redline race the race they will stay in pretty good condition.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (OnEwIcKeDg60)*


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (OnEwIcKeDg60)*


----------



## Polenton (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (eve_ill)*

I know this is sort of subjective.
But how does a g60 stage 4 compare to a vr6/vr6 with a mild cam on highway pulls?
I know that on the quarter theyre dead even, but im trying to understand where all the stage 4 power goes.







- thought i'd us it for my first time


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (Polenton)*

the stage iv/g60 in general is all top end. stock to stock they are dead even from 30-70. so, in short, g60's rule
-Greg


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6*

is that right?G60 dont have govoners?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (marat_g60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is that right?G60 dont have govoners?







[HR][/HR]​The g60 Corrado has no speed limiter or govenor. The top speed the car can reach is gear limited.
-Nate


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

this holds true for 92-93 SLC's aswell...top speed is redline limited at 146MPH in 5th gear....94 SLC's are electronically limited too 115MMPH supposedly....94 SLC's also came with HR rated tires which are good for up too 130MPH...while 92-93 SLC's had VR rated tires stock.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

thats good







...once i had a mk3 jetta and when i reached 190kmh(115mph aprox.)at 5000rpm,the car woud tun off then back on...i hate that..good te g60's dont have it


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6*

how fast can a stage iv g60 go?with no problems and a good supercharger with a good engine...does anyone know?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (marat_g60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how fast can a stage iv g60 go?with no problems and a good supercharger with a good engine...does anyone know?[HR][/HR]​The top speed for all Corrados without speed govenors is gearing limited, so it would have nothing to do with engine mods - a stock g60 Corrado in good shape will be able to top out the gears at the same speed as a stage IV g60 Corrado.
And fwiw, the gear-limited top speed is probably in the 135 - 145 range, depending on the year. Gearing ratios changed slightly over the years.
-Nate


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (SaabFan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how fast can a stage iv g60 go?with no problems and a good supercharger with a good engine...does anyone know?
The top speed for all Corrados without speed govenors is gearing limited, so it would have nothing to do with engine mods - a stock g60 Corrado in good shape will be able to top out the gears at the same speed as a stage IV g60 Corrado.
And fwiw, the gear-limited top speed is probably in the 135 - 145 range, depending on the year. Gearing ratios changed slightly over the years.
-Nate[HR][/HR]​so wat would the top speed of a corrado g60 1991 be?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 (marat_g60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so wat would the top speed of a corrado g60 1991 be?[HR][/HR]​Probably near the lower end of that range, as the 1991 model had shorter gears.
-Nate


----------



## Engine_Swap (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

Try the 2.9 version of the VR6 guys *








NOW that makes me smile


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Engine_Swap)*








hehe...94s limit at 120mph...which makes me sad







...its not fun beatin someone if you only beat em to 120 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (white lightning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







hehe...94s limit at 120mph...which makes me sad







...its not fun beatin someone if you only beat em to 120 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​a simple Chip upgrade will remove the limiter and add some power


----------



## OnEwIcKeDg60 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

um glad i dont have that problem, i have no clue what stage my car is dont car either, only got beat by a 03 compressor and a major hooked up 5.0 stang, beating all other stangs and other cars i raced......exept ran even with a automatic SS


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (OnEwIcKeDg60)*

Okay I have read all the recent post.... starting with the first one. 
I'm basically still confused with which model should be my first Corrado .
I basically get from all the posts that there expensive to maintain.
Should I sacrifice price (g60) for reliability (VR6) if there is such a thing???
Basically I feel I should have a pro look at the car before I purchase anything..
Then compare what I love. The only problem is its hard to test drive a car that is 2000 miles away.... So I will ask the basic questions and get as many digital photos as I can. Pray and open my wallet...... Because all of the models need work..... Is it realistic to asume that a stock 94 slc is working just fine with out any major changes?
Should I also consider a chipped out slc if he or she has all the service records?
But what if they werent the sole owner......... there are always senarios...
What do you guys think of this spec:
90 - C G60
manual,black, new engine, all the extras new paint job for 
$5,000
the odometer says 94,000 but then again new engine.........
Thanks
keep spending..............................


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Gramps004)*

Find an slc and a g60 in your area to test drive, then go from there on what you want. 
-Greg


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Strictly Gravy)*

Like I said in my post its hard to do since I live in a location that requires me to drive some distance to do test driving... I don't know of anyone who has both.
I recently found a guy selling a g60 74 miles away that im going to test drive.. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Gramps004)*

I looked at my first Corrado G60 and I found it very disappointing. I was so excited to go test drive this car that I actually brought a check... My excitment was shattered when it didn't even start. Maybe it was just the battery, but,,,,man is that a sign for me not to get this car.... So now im trying to find a VR6... 
Of course I can't base it on that but I was already himming and hawing which model to get............
mark one negative point for the g60.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Gramps004)*

eyah, u can really blame a dead battery on it being a g60 motor.








how about u dont carry on a conversation in the FAQ huh?
-Greg


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Strictly Gravy)*

Mr. (MRS) Gravy. I was just stating maybe it was an omen. For one I wasn't sure which one to get in the first place... Don't sweat the small stuff. As far as me writing in this forum, why shouldn't I ask the experts.... Please don't read my posts if it bugs ya...
Peace...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r4r3f0rm (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

This post REALLY helps me out looking into a corrado VR6 that i want to purchase. Im goin gby the standard theres no replacement for displacement. *shrug* i could be wrong but from what ive driven the vr6 is my choice


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (fi addict)*

I remember a guy, i dont know his name, bought his slc, drove it home (here) timing chain/guides dropped a valve, hello new motor. or used motor, and head. That must have sucked
Both cars suffer 2nd gear syncro so the trannies can both be big $$.
Turbo on Vr6 is gonna lay the smack down at a VERY high cost, if you're ballin' and got the cash to boost the vr6 then you're right. there is no replacement for displacement.
Then again, i bought my last g60 for $1300 and its got a great drivetrain, great beater car, enough power to get me in trouble with the law.


----------



## vwcaddy1980 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

you guys all left out one of the biggest differences...the vr6 is so damn front end heavy! It totally throws off the handling of the car.....great in the straight-away,...but the handling is sh*t


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vwcaddy1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcaddy1980* »_you guys all left out one of the biggest differences...the vr6 is so damn front end heavy! It totally throws off the handling of the car.....great in the straight-away,...but the handling is sh*t


only problem with that statement is, the VR6 Corrado was name best handling FWD sport coupe during its time, not the G60. on top of that...ideal weight distribution for a FWD car is 64/38......Integra Type-R and Corrado SLC are 64/38.


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw4sport)*

wow. i just read through this whole thing, since my friend is about to get a G60. he needs a car, and is really excited to get to own a dub. so i'm just reading through to save him from asking noob questions, and i must say i envy him... i thought A3 guys were awesome, but you guys are *all* hardcore enthusiasts. not just kids trying to impress their friends. 
now i'm scared of corrado's...i know by now they are an addiction, and i gotta keep myself from getting addicted to my friend's car!!!


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_

only problem with that statement is, the VR6 Corrado was name best handling FWD sport coupe during its time, not the G60. on top of that...ideal weight distribution for a FWD car is 64/38......Integra Type-R and Corrado SLC are 64/38.

I was about to take your post seriously until I added 64 and 38...


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_
I was about to take your post seriously until I added 64 and 38...

too bad you arn't brilliant enough to figure out its a typo. one i didnt bother to fix or even notice till now. why try and put someone down because of a human error? because i typed 38 instead of 36......by your logic....if i were too read The World Almanac and find a typo in it...its all false, it loses all credebility...right?


----------



## durchhalten (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

you have two of my most favorite cars a2a4raddo, care to make a cursory comparison between how well your slc handles vs. the almighty m3?


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (durchhalten)*

shoot i just read through this whole thread and wow does it ever make me want a corrado. i was at a friends house the other night dropping off some parts and i was checking out his SLC and dam*it they are hot cars.. hmm one day i will have one
i think i would take the g60 over a vr6 tho.
one question, did all years/models of corrado's come with the electronic, speed adjusting spoiler?


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (durchhalten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durchhalten* »_you have two of my most favorite cars a2a4raddo, care to make a cursory comparison between how well your slc handles vs. the almighty m3?

this thread isnt really here to compare the Corrado with other cars, but rather too compare the Two Corradoss offered too the U.S. G60 & SLC. anyhow, here is a link to a thread where the two cars are compared. check out page 3, there is one post by me comparing my M3 too my SLC, and one by Cramer comparing his M3 too his G60.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=873040


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (rocco_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco_8v* »_
one question, did all years/models of corrado's come with the electronic, speed adjusting spoiler? 

Yes, all Corrados world wide had active rear spoilers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

[/QUOTE] Ever noticed how much love your car gets or jealousy hate we get because we drive them. I would safely bet that 75 percent of all vw owners who knows what a corrado is would love to have one. [/QUOTE]
- i am part of the 75%


----------



## vwcorrado90g60 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Space9888)*

i personally like the g60. i saw they were both a dealer and asked to test drive them. the vr6 accelerates faster but the g60 is much better around corners. i eventually bought the g60 because it handles better and with a little money it goes faster then a vr6.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vwcorrado90g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcorrado90g60* »_i personally like the g60. i saw they were both a dealer and asked to test drive them. the vr6 accelerates faster but the g60 is much better around corners. i eventually bought the g60 because it handles better and with a little money it goes faster then a vr6.


in stock form the vr6 actuallyt handles better then the G60, *VR6 was also praied for being best handling FWd for its time, G60 was not. the G60 however has less weight p front and both cars modded, a G60 will outhandle a Vr6. with little money a G60 will also out accel a VR6 Corrado, but with an unlimited budget, a VR6 will destroy a G60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_

in stock form the vr6 actuallyt handles better then the G60, *VR6 was also praied for being best handling FWd for its time, G60 was not. the G60 however has less weight p front and both cars modded, a G60 will outhandle a Vr6. with little money a G60 will also out accel a VR6 Corrado, but with an unlimited budget, a VR6 will destroy a G60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I disagree that the stock VR6 handles better than the g60. The only real differences are that the vr6 is 60/40 weight distribution and the g60 is 50/50 (better). The other thing is the vr6 "plus" front suspension, which provides more stability on straight acceleration but is not as good as the g60 setup for corners. 
The VR6 may have been called the best handling FWD by some reviewers but it was probably for it's smoothness and relatively straight acceleration, not for it's cornering. 
G60 also came with bilsteins stock and oversteers like a mofo








VR6 came with softer struts for a smoother ride. 
Both cars rock IMO.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_
I disagree that the stock VR6 handles better than the g60. The only real differences are that the vr6 is 60/40 weight distribution and the g60 is 50/50 (better).


you just answered it. 50/50 is an ideal set-up for RWD, but not for FWD. Ideal FWD set up would be 60-65/35-40. 
Wieght distribution
Integra Type-R= 62/38
Corrado SLC= 64/36
as you know...the ITR is still today..arguably the best handling FWD.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Wonderwop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wonderwop* »_Well to me, if we have to spend 1000$ on a corrado who cares this is an "enthusiasts only" kinda car we've been warned they break down alot but still went ahead and bought it, money doesnt matter to me and my car, its not a racer or a really fast car but that doesnt matter either hard to explain, its just a feeling i guess you guys know what im talking about..... i love her and thats that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man that is one of the best things ive read on this entire site in some time. i think you could kind of apply that to all real dubbers in many ways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








vwmofo i stand corrected, that was the best post ive seen in a while.haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by dubass at 1:46 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
you just answered it. 50/50 is an ideal set-up for RWD, but not for FWD. Ideal FWD set up would be 60-65/35-40. 
Wieght distribution
Integra Type-R= 62/38
Corrado SLC= 64/36
as you know...the ITR is still today..arguably the best handling FWD. 








dude i dont get this at all. just because the ITR has a distribution close to the SLC you think they handle similar or something? there are a *lot* more factors like overall weight, torque band, gearing, damping, rubber, blah blah etc etc. i'd love to see track times, skidpad, and slalom stats comparing the TR and SLC. they require very different driving styles and setups to get even close results, but the TR will be better 9 out of 10.
the g60 has a different suspension in front with less caster variation giving better turn in response, along with stiffer springs and dampers that amplify this, the aftermarket can change the later, but who does a 4-lug swap on a SLC







.
i'm not trying to piss you off, but can you explain why 62/38 or 60/40 or whatever would be better than 50/50 for fwd in regards to the physics? i would naturally think 50/50 is always best, balance is balance right? i could be worng, but i dont get it.







and further, why this better distributon makes up for the suspension that is more poorly suited for handling.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dubass)*

i never said the SLC is similiar too the ITR, i said ideal weight distribution for a FWD is closer to 60/40, i used the ITR as an example to showcase that 60/40 is in fact good for FWD..as the ITR is one of the best. You can take any # of great handling FWD cars and the best ones almost always are around a 60/40 split.
its logical as to why more weight upfront would be better, for several reasons on a FWD. when you are coming out of a corner under full throttle your weight is transferring too the rear, having a front bias of weight means you have better traction and less understeer. another advantage of Front bias (albeit, this isnt a handling issue) is Drag racing...again more weight up front=better traction. 
G60 is a lighter car then the SLC...and modified it can ultimatly outhandle a modified SLC, just like a modified E30 will outhandle a modified E36(although stock, the E36 handles better).
if you still think the G60 handles better in stock form, find yourself some old C&D articles, and look at Skidpad & Slalom #'s....and you shall see that the SLC is in fact better, you can also note in several mags that they praise the SLC for being a better handler then the G60 and thee best handling FWD at the time.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

thanks for explaining, now i kinda see what you mean. come to think of it, a new maserati sedan coming out (rwd) is praised for its distribution of 45/55 f/r so i can see how that might make sense. i just think it makes sense *up to a point*. too high of overall weight and i'd think you'd want to be closer to 50/50. and i thought a front weight bias would lead to understeer? think i need to reread some of my old suspension physics articles.
i still find it hard to believe that the slc will out handle a g60 stock vs. stock, but i'll take your word for it being a rado enthusiast and all. and as for C&D, i dont have that many back issues or ones that old, and really i don't care for them all that much. call me a snob, but after reading (and analyzing) their recent "fourgasm" tuner cover story i'm convinced they don't know how to drive small cars. (a modded 1.8t that wouldn't break 120 mph??? my friends hit 135 stock.







thats NoSpeed for ya'.) they should stick to vettes imo. i prefer EVO mag for testing info and comparo's.


_Modified by dubass at 7:12 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dubass)*

well you dont want too much of a front biased as it will cause understeer, the SLC has thicker rubber because of this, 205 VS 195 for the G60. like you said, there is much more too it then just weight distribution.
as for C&D, the tuner comparo did suck, agreed. but more too the point, dont look for back issues to read the article...just for simple slalom and skidpad #'s. which are higher on the SLC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

hmmm i wonder if they both ran idnetical rubber what the results would be.








now, back to the faq. lol.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_hmmm i wonder if they both ran idnetical rubber what the results would be.








now, back to the faq. lol.









maybe the G60 would post a quicker slalom speed with identical rubber, but then it wouldnt be stock


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

true.







i can't win with you can i?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (dubass)*

Okay guys, let's try to keep the debates/arguments out of this thread.
A bit of info to clear things up, most of which has already been posted:
1) The g60 and SLC are both pretty close to 60/40 - the SLC is only a few percentage points more forward-biased than the g60, the g60 isn't even close to 50/50.
2) The SLC's "plus" suspension is softer, and has a different caster angle - it's more stable in striaght-line driving, but the g60's caster angle lets it turn in a bit quicker. Which one "handles" better is, IMHO, a matter of personal opinion, especially since tire choice is gonna play a big role, and I doubt any of us have stock tires any more.
-Nate


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Wicked 951)*

Just to clarify...
HANDLING and ROADHOLDING are two different things.
A stock G60 handles better, even if a stock SLC might technically grip better.
However, I do have just about ALL of the old magazines with road tests on both cars, and I don't recall there being any major difference in grip between the two cars. If I find anything different, I'll post it later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (URIN 2ND)*

"HANDLING and ROADHOLDING are two different things.
A stock G60 handles better, even if a stock SLC might technically grip better."
Sean's hit the nail on the head. A G60 has faster turn-in response and a faster steering ratio than a VR6 (if that G60 has the ZF steering rack, not the TRW) and while the overall weight distribution of the G60 and VR6 is nearly identical, the G60 has the front weight (engine) behind the front axles while the VR6 has it before the front axles (engine), and that does make a difference in the handling characteristics. You can swing the butt of a VR6 out much easier than you will with a G60, which continues happily along through a maneuver that the VR6 spins in. Remember, I'm the Spin King... done it plenty in both platforms, on road and on track. 
However, the VR6 Plus suspension does lend to absorb road imperfections better, and its geometry with more castor gives it better holding, so it can take long sweepers at higher speed with more stability while attaining better ride quality.


----------



## mpaster (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (g60racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_"HANDLING and ROADHOLDING are two different things.
A stock G60 handles better, even if a stock SLC might technically grip better."
Sean's hit the nail on the head. A G60 has faster turn-in response and a faster steering ratio than a VR6 (if that G60 has the ZF steering rack, not the TRW) and while the overall weight distribution of the G60 and VR6 is nearly identical, the G60 has the front weight (engine) behind the front axles while the VR6 has it before the front axles (engine), and that does make a difference in the handling characteristics. You can swing the butt of a VR6 out much easier than you will with a G60, which continues happily along through a maneuver that the VR6 spins in. Remember, I'm the Spin King... done it plenty in both platforms, on road and on track. 
However, the VR6 Plus suspension does lend to absorb road imperfections better, and its geometry with more castor gives it better holding, so it can take long sweepers at higher speed with more stability while attaining better ride quality. 

If you only read one post in this thread, READ THIS ONE!!!
Well said Brendan, very nice.
-Mike


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (g60racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_ You can swing the butt of a VR6 out much easier than you will with a G60, which continues happily along through a maneuver that the VR6 spins in.

i like this quote because this also comes into driving style. alot of people like to do @$$end slides and if they can control them then theyd go for that. now im not a G60 basher bein i own a VR6 but theres somethin about instant torque that gets addictive i think. not to say i wouldnt take a G60 was what i wanted in the first place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Golf8VTurbo25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf8VTurbo25* »_
theres somethin about instant torque that gets addictive i think. 

Trust me dude, torque is a LOT more "instant" in a g60 than in a vr6. If you don't believe me, compare the dyno graphs. g60's have a much flatter, wider torque curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_
Trust me dude, torque is a LOT more "instant" in a g60 than in a vr6. If you don't believe me, compare the dyno graphs. g60's have a much flatter, wider torque curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate

yeah i wish i had gotten the chance to test out a G60 before i did the VR but too late now ill just have to get another corrado


----------



## KeKe (Sep 18, 2003)

aight, what do you guys think, coraddo or mk3 gti vr6? we all no the raddo is way cooler but what would be more reiable? is there a big difference in the vr6 motor from the a raddo to mk3 gti? , big factor is insurance and reliubility, and if i go with a raddo then all i gotta decide between is a g60 or vr, hard choic


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_
Trust me dude, torque is a LOT more "instant" in a g60 than in a vr6. If you don't believe me, compare the dyno graphs. g60's have a much flatter, wider torque curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate

Unless you have a VSR or a VGI equivilent, ahh 150lbs of tourqe to the wheel at 2500 RPM...Aint it sweet


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (KeKe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeKe* »_aight, what do you guys think, coraddo or mk3 gti vr6? we all no the raddo is way cooler but what would be more reiable? is there a big difference in the vr6 motor from the a raddo to mk3 gti? 

The vr6 motor stayed very much the same until the MkIV generation, except for differences between OBDI and OBDII. Power was listed as being 6 hp higher for the motor that came in the Corrado, but it's attributed to the different exhaust, not the motor itself. The MkIII GTi will be very, very similar in terms of handling and power. The MkIII will probably be slightly cheaper to maintain and/or repair since it shares parts with most other MkIII's, whereas the Corrado has a lot of unique parts. Also, the MkIII will probably be cheaper to insure, and probably cheaper to purchase.
To give you some perspective, I recently thought about getting an SLC as a daily driver, but ended up with a vr6 B3 Passat wagon instead. The Passat is much more versatile, cheaper to purchase, and cheaper to insure.
-Nate


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (SaabFan)*

i think what u need if u have the money is a A2 gti with a VR6 conversion. Make it a sleeper. haha








thats what im working on
the corrado and gti are nice but the A2 is a little lighter + body parts and mis stuff is alot cheaper


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

ohhh much cheaper to insure but u would need different insurance to insure the VR6 just to make sure ur covered


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*

I like my Corrado SLC.








If I don't shift above 4,000rpms it doesn't run "warm", but then it has had the heatercore recall.
Tell me this though, if the G60 engine is better than the VR6, then why did Volkswagen drop it and keep the VR6?
I think we have a winner


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

When I used to participate constantly in the Corrado forum, the answer went (and should still go) something like this: Neither motor is better, not the G60 nor the VR6. They are different. Each has its advantages and weak points. G60 is comapritively cheap and easy to tune, while the VR6 has the possibility of much higher peak hp. And more, but if you read all the previous pages and stuff (which you really should do if you're going to post here) then you already know.


----------



## chicocorrado (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

Ok, this is how it workes i have owned both corrados. i currently own a g60, the funny thing is it is broke been to the shop 4 times with no result. but other than that this car has been great. it has 105k on it and the charger still puts out 9 lbs. So when it comes to comparing the two, both of them need tons of money. Not to mention time, just waithing for the parts. they are both fast. My vr6 had most of the basic bolt on mods including suspension, intake and exaust. when on the other hand my g60 is bone stock. I would have to say that the vr6 deffinetly put the power to the ground better that the g60. Also corned better, but like i said it had some help from all the mods.







so my conclusion is with the same amout of effort as far as mods go, i know that the g60 would pull through as superior.. Also another bonus with the g60 setup is that it is a lot cheaper and easier to pull the ample power out of the g60. With the bomb proof 8 valve there is no end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## banksjetta20s (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (chicocorrado)*

WOW i sure leared alot by reading this page. I have been looking for a car to race and girlfriend said to race a Honda Civic. After i smacked the crap out of her i told her that it has to be a VW. I already own a 2002 Jetta 2.0L Supercharged that runs 14.6 (the family car) with a 75hp shot of nitrous and a 84 Rabbit conv. Now i know i HAVE to get a G60 i have found a few turbos and what that i will eat those crappy hondas


----------



## -Apock- (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (banksjetta20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banksjetta20s* »_WOW i sure leared alot by reading this page. I have been looking for a car to race and girlfriend said to race a Honda Civic. After i smacked the crap out of her i told her that it has to be a VW. I already own a 2002 Jetta 2.0L Supercharged that runs 14.6 (the family car) with a 75hp shot of nitrous and a 84 Rabbit conv. Now i know i HAVE to get a G60 i have found a few turbos and what that i will eat those crappy hondas

..........good choice


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_I like my Corrado SLC.








If I don't shift above 4,000rpms it doesn't run "warm", but then it has had the heatercore recall.
Tell me this though, if the G60 engine is better than the VR6, then why did Volkswagen drop it and keep the VR6?
I think we have a winner









Isnt the 1.8T a variation of the G60?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_
Isnt the 1.8T a variation of the G60?

NOPE!
similar blocks, but that's about it


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
NOPE!
similar blocks, but that's about it

All VW watercooled 4 cylinder engines are based on the same standard block design, so in theory a 1.7l 8v engine from 1979 is "similar" to the 1.8t as well.
-Nate


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (SaabFan)*

So I could take a 1.8T engine and do a bolt in swap?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

you could "bolt" the motor in, but the rest... well the rest just sucks


----------



## vwswapster04 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (NoCYet)*

i have a g60 91 i got it with a vr6 swap in it where can i find some vw gooroos that can help me with somes bugs that need to be worked out


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_you could "bolt" the motor in, but the rest... well the rest just sucks

What is the hard part? I am starting to seriously tak ethis swap into consideration if its not too much..


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

The hard part is EVERYTHING!! There is nothing to this job that will be easy or bolt in (minus the motor fitting in the hole)


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Is there a place I can go to get more through information on this swap?


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_Is there a place I can go to get more through information on this swap?

Well.. you won't find it here, in the G60 vs. VR6 FAQ! I would suggest using the search function (look towards the upper right corner of your screen) as there is plenty of information, archived and otherwise, here in the Corrado forum about this swap. You could even start with the Corrado FAQ, which is conveniently stickied right under this FAQ on the main page of the Corrado Forum. The 1.8T is no bolt-up mod. This is why places that do it charge $10,000+ to do it.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

hhaha, ok. Guess I had that coming. I wonder how many people have swapped out there vr6 for something else. I am sure not many, I think its the G60 owners who arent satisfied. What other swaps have VR owners done? Did it make it any faster than before? any VR people ever wish they had a G60?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

How about we start threads for stuff not specifically related to g60 vs. vr6 questions. Thanks!
-Nate


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_How about we start threads for stuff not specifically related to g60 vs. vr6 questions. Thanks!
-Nate
 I know I got out of hand, I am sorry for that. What would the weight / power ratio be for a G60 VS a VR6, I have never seen any numbers on this, but it would seem to me the G60 would win because the engine is lighter, but by how much vs the vr?


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

There are five pages previous to this one where people argue about that very subject, hence "G60 *vs*. VR6".


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

Ok, I shut up, have said nuff


----------



## SoCal03 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

stilll ay put a 1.8t in it .. 1.8t's are the bizzzzomb


----------



## amato (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

VR6 ALL THE WAY!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vDUBin it (May 14, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

i have a mk2 Jetta 8v and i wanted to know if the G60 has the same engine and tranny
-thanks


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vDUBin it)*

same tranny, different engine.
Same size(1.8l) but the g60 has lower compression, different pistons, rods, and a different head(mainly the valves are different)
-Greg


----------



## 9VCoRRaDoW3 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

http://www.angelfire.com/ne/eastcoastinnovations/history.html
VR6


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (9VCoRRaDoW3)*

the g60 uses the 02a in a special bellhousing iirc the only car that shared this platform tranny bellhousing is the 90-91 passat 2.0 16V.
g60's are cheap fun city cars, helluva easier to work around the motor too.


----------



## Racing Syndicate (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (mrkrad)*

isnt the crankshaft on the mk2 jettas connected diffrent with flywheel and pressure plate and what nots.


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

*16 vs. g60 vs. VR6?*

what are the differences between the 16V vs. G60 vs. VR6????
the drive feeling, Suspension/Handling, braking/accelerate.
what trim level 16 vs. g60 vs. VR6?
features -interior, Leather?
standart air conditioning?
what are the drivers car? VR6/G60
engine power/handling.
_Modified by allan_84 at 8:45 PM 8-21-2004_


_Modified by allan_84 at 8:49 PM 8-21-2004_


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: 16 vs. g60 vs. VR6? (allan_84)*

imost powerfull euro-spec Corrado = 2.9L VR6, they make 190BHP stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwilliamw (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Deserion)*

The way everybody talks about these cars...I have one question..do they really brake down as much as people say? I heard about sunroofs never working but do they "BREAK DOWN" and When I save up enough...(hopefully like 7-8 g's) I am going to buy a g60 and go from there..


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vwilliamw)*

for 7-8 grand you could get a nice slc. a g60 should be considerably cheaper. around 4 grand for a nice one. or in my case i paid 6 for a very low mileage one. Mine never broke down. had a weird idle, but easy fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

I love my G60 rrado... rite now it over heats after 30 min... but i still take it for 20 min joy rides







but all that will change when I fix it soon!!
No matter what... any rrado is ni ce ride... every one drives a gti... but when you see a rrado... its ment to make you look 'til you don't see it anymore


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Abnormal)*

I love my vr6 to death.My g60 is the same way. Heres what i see. Vr6 is a powerhouse add boost and you have a monster. My vr6 has a pretty long list of mods charger and all. I notice it feel heavy and sometimes doesnt feel as nimble as the g60.I added swaybars and strut bars and a set of coilovers and it corners flat as can be it just feels like its harder to put where i want at higher speeds. 
The g60 on the other hand sometimes feels alittle to nimble and i get a bigger head about it. I feel like i can put it anywhere i want at whateverspeed i want. I havent drivin the g60 in along time but it will be back up and going this week so i will be spending major seat time in it. 
If i had to pick one of the cars i would go vr6 i seem to have less problems w/ it and just something about the quiet but deep vr6 tone is enought to make me tingle. In my vr everything works A/C powersteering sunroof and so on the g60 doesnt have that great of A/C so it gets alittle hot at times. Plus its louder then the vr as far as road noise and motor noise.My vr has poly mounts and doesnt vibrate like the g60 at times. 
To answer the question about if a vr6 owner would swap.I would but it would either doa 24vt or if i could get my hands on one an r32t








The g60 car would get either a vr or maybe a 1.8t i have even thought about a tdi after seeing 81scirroS's car that corrado is amazing and would make a great daily driver. 
My .02
Russell


----------



## Brady N (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

First off, I'd like to say the first time I saw a Corrado it was a dirty beat up city car passing me on the highway and I said... 
"Thats a Volkswagen!!!!!".... Since then Ive been thinking about getting one. Basically it seems both cars have their own characteristics, and I'd probably go for a G60 b/c its cheaper yet still a godd car, except for one thing. The Interior!!! Im a sucker for a nice leather Int and the G60 interior could never cut it for me. Also Id like a nicer sounding engine... One problem.. Where do I look for these cars! I've never bought a car (My grandma gave me her 86 Jetta







). I live in the New York city area. I've looked on this forum... other than that no way of looking at cars.. any advice? thanx
Brady


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Brady N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brady N* »_ Im a sucker for a nice leather Int and the G60 interior could never cut it for me. Also Id like a nicer sounding engine... 

You can get leather in a g60







the only interior change was the dash and doorpockets.93and newer has dials for the hvac control and the window swich is in the map pocket where in a g6 its in the doorcard itself. 
you may pay less to start but think about all the little things it might need. you may nickle and dime yourself todeath


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
You can get leather in a g60







the only interior change was the dash and doorpockets.93and newer has dials for the hvac control and the window swich is in the map pocket where in a g6 its in the doorcard itself. 


dont forget, 93's also have 2 extra gauges the earlier models did not, as well as Red needles in place of white needles for the gauges....93-94 Interior is a lot nicer then a 90-92 interior imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
dont forget, 93's also have 2 extra gauges the earlier models did not, as well as Red needles in place of white needles for the gauges....93-94 Interior is a lot nicer then a 90-92 interior imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

93+ is the good years I have a 93 now but its my 3rd 93 or newer i have had 2 93's and a 94...Im on #14 all together


----------



## g60vr6molestor=p (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Boostedcorrados)*

if you look at it from a pure performance point of view i'd take the g60 any day of the week over an slc, the g60 will always end up being lighter, making acceleration, handling, braking better, and w/ a supercharger already on it it has v6 like power any way, then do a 20v, or 16v(my personal choice((cheaper)) head w/ high lift cams, bring the redline up there, bore it out to a 1.9l with an 8-1 comp, i/e/h
, an hp2 kit( only 350$$







) and get the lader ported out by bbm(400 dollars or so) and you have a screaming monster on your hands, thats just engine though.....................the g60 just plain simply has better steering geometry








and as for all you fu fu babies and you interior problems just get aftermarket, who wants stock anyway?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (g60vr6molestor=p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vr6molestor=p* »_ who wants stock anyway?









If your building a full on race car then i understand but interior in a corrado is nice stock.The seats are nicer then most other seats and hok you in place good enough for a weekend track car.Step up to some recaros and you can keep the daily comfort and are even nicer for the track.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (g60vr6molestor=p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vr6molestor=p* »_if you look at it from a pure performance point of view i'd take the g60 any day of the week over an slc, the g60 will always end up being lighter, making acceleration, handling, braking better, and w/ a supercharger already on it it has v6 like power any way, then do a 20v, or 16v(my personal choice((cheaper)) head w/ high lift cams, bring the redline up there, bore it out to a 1.9l with an 8-1 comp, i/e/h
, an hp2 kit( only 350$$







) and get the lader ported out by bbm(400 dollars or so) and you have a screaming monster on your hands, thats just engine though.....................the g60 just plain simply has better steering geometry







and as for all you fu fu babies and you interior problems just get aftermarket, who wants stock anyway?









What exactly are you basing your performance assertions on? For the money you're talking about invested in the G60 via engine swap and the rest you can lower the compression on the VR6, install a nice turbo, and upgrade the suspension to counter body roll. There is approximately 200lbs difference between a G60 and a VR6 so the weight savings is pretty minimal unless you're talking track use. The weight can be overcome with FI, the G60 being 200lbs lighter means nothing to a 300+ whp VR6-T since the VR6 smokes then smokes G60 in power-to-weight ratio. There's not alot of difference in the steering between the engine models, and it's just the weight and positioning differences between the engine that affects it. The VR6's tendancy to understeer more than the G60 is due to the 15 degree engine mounting and that can be overcome with camber and pressure adjustments added to anti-sway and strut tower bars. G60's are cheaper to mod to bigger power, but as soon as you FI a VR6 it's gonna blow the snot out of any G60... hands down, no questions asked.
Interior? Aftermarket? Maybe some people don't want to go aftermarket everything? I personally want all my mod's to be so stuble that only people that really know the Corrado will notice any difference. Almost all the body kit's and most of the interior stuff I've seen done to Corrado's over the years end up looking like arse and take away from the beauty of the car. I also have yet to sit in ANY aftermarket seats that are more comfortable or supportive than my Recaro's. The most of the racing shell's are acutally less supportive and the higher end Recaro/Sparco shells are not designed for comfort. I don't race my car everyday, but I do drive it..... I want to be comfortable while doing so.


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
You can get leather in a g60









I know you can in Canada...waiting for someone to sell their Green G60...they have NO IDEA what it is..And its got grey Leather....I'm fond of these seats because I have them in my golf.

I'm buying a Corrado...my new toy 16v Roc is cool as hell...but there is just sooo much love for the Rado, just reading this thread it shows... I'm not gettin rid of my Rocco; I love it, but I think I'll take care of what needs to be done, drive her and get a g60
I knew I had a problem, the rocco made it worse....I need a 'Rado ....



_Modified by slow90GL8v at 3:01 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

nice thread guys , thanks !
I just purchased 93 slc w/ 99K miles...
been in love with rado since I could remember ...
now I got plenty to read about...


----------



## menudodub (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

this post is really good, lots of good info on it and everything you need to know about the corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

I'm not a corrado owner, I've always wanted to be one.
But here's my thing. As much as I'd love to have a smooth, powerful slc, a lysholmed g60 is so raw and primal in its performance and sound. mmmmm


----------



## CorradoKid13 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

Like everyone else in this forum i am a big corrado fan. Ever since i have gotten my license i have wanted a corrado for two reasons: one they are rarely ever seen around my area and two they are so hot. i am finally getting rid of my eclipse and in the spring the only car i am going to be looking for is a corrado. i have debated which model to get and i have done my homework on each (g60 and vr6). I have finally agreed upon the g60 because i want to have a car with a supercharger, even though i have heard there are numerous problems with them. My only hope is that when i am finally ready to buy one i can find one near me.


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (CorradoKid13)*

No regrets on buying my G60, had 3 Mk 2 16v golfs before and rate the corrado much higher as a drivers car. As for G60 v VR6 there was no regrets on that, the G60 feels just as quick with some mild tuning and in my opinion handles better,feels lighter and more agile.


----------



## misledyouth536 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (carpoid)*

I just bought a 1991 gti and it has had an engine swap witha corrado g-60 ive always wanted a gti and a corrado so i guess it fits, the cars engine doesnt run the best and i think the superchargers gone, oil pressure light flashes







and some other light. anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## NelsonLandworks (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (misledyouth536)*

i read about 4 pages of this and decided just to ask, so if it's answered on the 5th page give me a brake. 
I know the difference between the g60 and the vr6 now, but which came in which car? Do corrados come with one or the other? Or was the Vr6 put in a jetta or something when the corrado retired?
Thanks guys, and sorry if this question is answered somewhere in this thread


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (NelsonLandworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NelsonLandworks* »_i read about 4 pages of this and decided just to ask, so if it's answered on the 5th page give me a brake. 
I know the difference between the g60 and the vr6 now, but which came in which car? Do corrados come with one or the other? Or was the Vr6 put in a jetta or something when the corrado retired?
Thanks guys, and sorry if this question is answered somewhere in this thread


in the U.S. the G60 was only avail in the Corrado for model years 1990-1992. The Vr6 replaced the G60 for model years 1992.5-1994 in the u.s. 
the B3 Passat, MK3 Jetta GLX & MK3 GTi also recieved the 12V VR6. as far as the G60 goes, from what i know...in the u.s. it was only offered in the Corrado, but besides that canadian spec B3 Passat G60 Syncro had a G60 motor & AWD, and in europe..the MK2 Golf Rallye also had a G60 and AWD. last year for the Corrado is europe & Canada was 1995. the euro spec models had 2.9L 190HP VR6's, while the canadian and u.s. spec Corrados had 2.8L 178HP VR6's.


----------



## vr6nutcase (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

i love my c even though it is a attention hog. i think i like it more than my 01 gti vr6 eventhough it is faster.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

A Corrado is a Corrado, G60 or VR6. And VR6 owners know that 4 grand grunt is just something words cannot describe, it sends chills down your spine, all G60s do is whine!!!


----------



## yourMAMA (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_A Corrado is a Corrado, G60 or VR6. And VR6 owners know that 4 grand grunt is just something words cannot describe, it sends chills down your spine, all G60s do is whine!!!
 second that


----------



## heavymetalfriend (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (yourMAMA)*

My 92 SLC is a beauty and I love it like I have loved no other car. My other VR6-engined VW, an 00 GTi 12v, was totally eclipsed by my Corrado. After I bought the Corrado, I didn't drive the GTi at all. That is saying a lot since I loved the GTi very much.
I am sure I would love G60 too. I am just stuck on the 12v VR6. To all that haven't driven a Corrado, do so. What a goddamned good time. Word!


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (heavymetalfriend)*

I don't want to argue, so I'll just say G-60






















and no VR


----------



## FierceVW (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the post. I didnt know the difference really. Im a huge Corrado fan. I own a 92 SLC and I think it is the best car ever made. Fun to drive and couldnt ask for more. My buddy has a G60 and I love that one too, now straight outta the box the VR is alot faster. But like you said it is all in the money ya got to spend. But yeah anyways a Corrado is a Corrado. 
will
ride fierce, or dont ride at all
Fierce Imports MA


----------



## wkndwr (Apr 5, 2005)

My Son got a 93 SLC W/supercharger. Thanks alot ! I drove it and now here I am looking for one of my own! Thanks all for the input. I got about $7k so I'll be looking for an SLC around ^6 now !


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (rabbitfarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitfarmer* »_g60 that 50/50 weight distribution cant be beaten cmpared to the vrs 65/35

There is no way in hell that the VR6 makes a 15% difference.


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_
There is no way in hell that the VR6 makes a 15% difference.

Agreed.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitfarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitfarmer* »_ive ridden in my fair share of corrados but definitle i love the g60 that 50/50 weight distribution cant be beaten cmpared to the vrs 65/35 plus the sound of a g60 always bring a grin to my face.

G60 is not 50/50.
Weight different is between 100-200lbs.
G60s did come with a slightly stiffer suspension setup from factory.
As far as I know weight distribution is virtually identical.


----------



## airlinewrenchead (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

I have owned both also at the same time but it comes down to how you modify both....My G-60 became a G-83 with all the works from head to stage 5 ECU offered by BBM. The car became a time bomb, but would blow most VR6's and Rice burners out of the box. What my point is you must planned strategically...


----------



## Ludapower (May 5, 2005)

How much does a stock USED g60 supercharger go for normally? Also is the price for a rebuild kit still at 600$? How much is it if i do the rebuild myself? Thanks.


----------



## DubSportG60 (Mar 17, 2005)

My G60 has been my daily driver for the last 6 years. Last month I finally test drove a Corrado VR6, heres how it went: I get on a freeway and open it up... It felt a little faster than mine! NICE! I liked it on the straight road. Then I went into a turn, while slowing down... Sh*t I almost bit it!!! The car just wouldnt slow down OR turn like my G60 and I literally almost went into the ditch. I couldnt beleive the handling difference. My G60 felt so much tighter. 
So I decided to put a Stage 4 kit (65MM) on my G60 and keep it, which makes the car just as fast if not faster than a stock VR6 and I can keep the handling performance. If you get a G60 make sure you can afford regular oil changes otherwise your supercharger will go.


----------



## z50_Jumper (Aug 6, 2004)

my stage 4 G60 = the shizz! thats all i gotta say, i havent ever driven a vr6 corrado but as far as i can tell the g60 will out handle a vr, and my stage 4 actually pulls on a vr. nuf said


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (z50_Jumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z50_Jumper* »_my stage 4 G60 = the shizz! thats all i gotta say, i havent ever driven a vr6 corrado but as far as i can tell the g60 will out handle a vr, and my stage 4 actually pulls on a vr. nuf said

Thats why you FI a VR6


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

I really enjoy reading all about the G60 because I've had one for about a year and haven't really had to money to fix it yet. The front tranny mount is broke so I got a new tranny but i'm just waiting on the charger to get rebuilt right now. I sent it out to Kanada Kompressor and i'm really excited to get it back and be able to put it all back together. I can't wait to drive it and feel what everyone is talking about


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Ribulose16v)*

didnt see this in the thread so : 

_Quote, originally posted by *Thunder7* »_
G60 Length=159.4in. Width=65.9in Height=51.9
Vr6 Length=159.4in Width=66.5in Height=52in


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_bump so they remember to make this a sticky again

Done. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myblueR32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*

so is anyone going to post some pics of the differences between both??


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (LBSOHK)*

i just got my first corrado. g60 too. im really excited about it and i actually love the grey with red striped interior and the leather bolsters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanyCorrado (Jul 29, 2006)

K... i might be asking a stupic question here...but what is the difference between the VR6 and the 2.9 VR?


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (DanyCorrado)*

US vr6 12v and 24v is 2.8L (except r32 and tt which were 3.2L)
european 12v vr6's were 2.9L


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (hipfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hipfin* »_i just got my first corrado. g60 too. im really excited about it and i actually love the grey with red striped interior and the leather bolsters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

vinyl bolsters


----------



## DanyCorrado (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (captain coordination)*

Thanks Man... imma go to sleep a little less stupid tonite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (DanyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanyCorrado* »_K... i might be asking a stupic question here...but what is the difference between the VR6 and the 2.9 VR?

euro spec 2.9L VR6 Corrado was rated @ 190HP
u.s. spec 2.8L VR6 Corrado was rated @ 178HP
u.s. spec MK3 GTi VR6 makes 172HP
u.s. spec MK4 GTi makes 174HP


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (myblueR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblueR32* »_so is anyone going to post some pics of the differences between both??

x 2, i just picked up my corrado, but it is a transplant, it started its life as a g60, but the previous owner swapped in a VR6 in it, I'm trying to restore the car to a good condition, change the interior and stuff and maybe paint it and change some other parts on it, it would be really cool if someone did take pictures of these 2 cars side by side so I can see the difference in hood and the fenders, because I'm not sure if I have VR fenders and hood or not, there is no grill, but I don't like the grille for the G60s so I'm getting a badgless one with an eyebrow, but how do the headlights differ from each other? is there anyway of saying if I have some VR exterior goodies on my car? because most of the parts were swapped from a VR. Also, is the speedometer different on VRs and G60s, because my RPM guage doesn't work but speedo does.
thanks,


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (zero666cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *New Newbie Noob Person* »_ What are the differences between a VR6 and a G60 Hood? Will one fit on the other and will the other fit on the one?

YES!
the only difference is cosmetic. Instead of the middle being recessed (G60) it is raised (VR6).
A G60 hood will fit on a VR6 radistor support and fenders and a VR6 hood will fit on a G60 radiator support and fenders.
There are no dimensional differences.
Depending on parts used, you can use a G60 hood on a VR6 swap.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

i finally realize the handling diff between a g60 rado and vr6 rado. especially when that g60 is mated to a 16v


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (rychas1)*

never driven a vr6. i spose if it was aluminum block it might not matter, explain the differences? I love the polo (small diameter) steering wheel g60 combo. It's like your driving a go-kart. Best for 0-100mph pulls and heavy city weaving. i need 62mm pully again.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

explain? aww man...it is very hard to put into sensable words. if i had to, id say the g60 feels like the BATMAN, while the vr6 feels like MINDBENDER. if u know the differences between those rides at sixflags...my point is well made. both turn very well and smooth, but the g60 is icing on the world best cake. make sense? no? sorry..i tried. but hey, its still a rado


----------



## mkalajian (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (rychas1)*

This is seriously like the chicken and the eqq agument. I've had both ... my g60 would spin tires more easily and was "quicker" not faster. It would pull out of turns better and whip around like no ones business. The SLC is more powerfull, but it's a refined power .. infact everything about the car just seems more refined. 
It's just depends what you want.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mkalajian)*

exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubburke (Feb 3, 2006)

Had my Raddo G60 for a week now and lovin it, Why do people stare at me now!!!???


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dubburke)*

thats the same thing i wondered...







its just a car. geez







but i think its because ppl really dont know what it is. ive heard at least 5 times, "hey man nice scirocco"







"what is that?"







etc. they just dont know.










_Modified by rychas1 at 11:48 AM 10-1-2006_


----------



## BoostedVrt (Sep 1, 2005)

so there are way to many pages or arguing about wich one is better. all i want to know if the difference between the g60 and the slc's body? i know the grill, hood, headlights are different but what else is different? fenders, bumpers?


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (IY20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IY20AE* »_so there are way to many pages or arguing about wich one is better. all i want to know if the difference between the g60 and the slc's body? i know the grill, hood, headlights are different but what else is different? fenders, bumpers?

fogs/turns sit further in the bumper with g60's. vr front fenders are wider. trim line on bumbers differ (g60 has a curved line on the ends, vr has a straight line). and the vr rear bumpers are wider.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

wow, this thread definitely taught me some things, I was always sold on a VR6 over a G60, with everyone constantly telling me a G60 is a piece of crap motor... I think if I ever get a Corrado, I won't be so picky about finding a VR6 now.


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ*

great post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (dubburke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubburke* »_Had my Raddo G60 for a week now and lovin it, Why do people stare at me now!!!???

Its a corrado thats why.
and when its sitting broke in your garage and you ask yourself_i wonder what could be wrong_-Its a Corrado


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

thank god some1 posted this im looking into buying a corrado and it seems like the g60 is better if ur tighter on money. thanks


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (burton198)*

So many people argue over what engine is better, or what body differences are better, or what is better to modify. And yes everyone is going to have their own opinion and is entitled to it, but it really just comes down to making the car your own. Whether it is a G60 or VR6, heavily modded or stock. It is how you make it your own that truly matters.


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

so question.
has anyone bought a vr6 and regreted not getting a g60?
i just bought a vr6 and reading some of these posts is making me really nervous.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akzjiohf* »_so question.
has anyone bought a vr6 and regreted not getting a g60?
i just bought a vr6 and reading some of these posts is making me really nervous.










no one will agree to this. vr buyers love and keep their vr. g60 buyers upgrade and swap to vr, 1.8t or 16v. simple. there are exceptional keepers (lysholmed, eaton, or g60 purists) always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (rychas1)*

makes sense. i kid at my school had a G60 and Swaped for a VR6. its just the whole WHEN something goes wrong VR6's are going to be WAY harder to work on then a G60. Right?


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akzjiohf* »_makes sense. i kid at my school had a G60 and Swaped for a VR6. its just the whole WHEN something goes wrong VR6's are going to be WAY harder to work on then a G60. Right?

maybe. depends on what it is. the g60 is basically a 1.8L with low compression cylinders and a charger. the engine itself is very easy to work on, yes, but if the charger goes bad you're lookin at some $$. vr6's aren't any harder to work on than any other engine as long as you know what's up. the timing chains are about the only thing that's not so easy to get to, and if you're rebuilding it most people do those anyway.


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (captain coordination)*

doesnt bahn brenner do g60 rebuilds for resonable $$


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*

they do, and so does Kompressor Kanada. that's if your charger is able to be rebuilt. it's not too hard to grenade a charger if you don't take care of it-or in most people's case-if the previous owner didn't take care of it-like mine. i have a nice g60 paperweight in my living room. the engines are pretty solid, but like i said unless u do the maintenance on the charger it's easy to completely ruin it.


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (captain coordination)*

yeah. im just nervous. i guess you can understand since you know i have a corrado. they have problems with them alot. and i dont really have experienced people around me and not many people around here have a corrado. ive only seen 2 in my area.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*

the engine itself is easy to work on, its the electronics that can drive u nutz, when they go nutz. but thats any car.


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (rychas1)*

thanks for the help guys.
also i read about the VR6 handling being worse then the G60. Can you make the VR6 handle just as good?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*

the vr6 has plus suspension, it handles on rails imho. g60 has a tighter setup, handles like rails, but in a different way. kinda hard to compare really, believe it or not. its not a worse handle. its very good (vr6) and very great (g60). what that little difference is in your mind, the differences in g60 vs vr6 is even smaller. they are same girls, different dresses, different under the dresses.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (akzjiohf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akzjiohf* »_thanks for the help guys.
also i read about the VR6 handling being worse then the G60. Can you make the VR6 handle just as good?

In stock form the SLC handles better then the G60. Better slalom #'s, better skidpad #'s, quicker lane change, etc. A lot of it has to do with the SLC's stickier, wider rubber. 
Both modified, the G60 handles better...its a lighter car....So it will always handle better when modified.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (VTK THS @ VT)*

Hey I got the same color combo on my 92 slc and live in Lancaster, kinda wierd...............


----------



## mkr900 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

I have owned 3 g60's (stock and moded) and now my first vr6 for the last year. It made me change my mind. I'm a vr6 guy now. Ya the g60 is great for handling and has the pull for rally but my vr6 really shines on the highway. All I have is a chip and exhaust manifold and that thing really pulls faster and faster to 110-115 and then it starts to slow down. But it gets up there with no problem and fast to. Plus I had it for a year as a daily drive and all I had to do was change the distrib cap and rotor. I'm having more egnition problems now with it but with a daily driver of 144,000 miles on it. It was still alot better then any of my g60's were I had to fix something on it every 30-40 days.


----------



## vw93corrado (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

ok it all makes sence but if i own a 93 VR6 Corrado would it be dumb to chage it to a G60 seeing i am not rich but want to make a pretty decent fast car and work well?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw93corrado)*

very dumb. thats going backwards.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw93corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93corrado* »_ok it all makes sence but if i own a 93 VR6 Corrado would it be dumb to chage it to a G60 seeing i am not rich but want to make a pretty decent fast car and work well?









If you do anything, swap in a 1.8T FTW!


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Snowhere)*

get a vr6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (wolfy19)*

I think that theres a simpler way to compare the cars..
If you prefer the MK2, you'll probably want a G60
If you prefer a mk3 you'll probably want a SLC
the G60 is more of a late 80's car, which is why I like it so much. The SLC really is more refined, and is as nice and most cars from the LATE 90's!
Theres nothing I love more than MK2's...G60 for me








Not that I would mind spending some romping time with her hot sister the SLC either though.....







She's got a hotness of her own...
As for the shows, alot of regular VW people aren't into Corrado's because the SLC can attract a crowd that sometimes thinks the car is "exotic" and get all big headed about it, and demean other cars because the "are not rado's" ... it's a freakin VW! The Corrado is a third generation scirocco, a bastardization of the mk2 Golf and b3 Passat Chasis. It's a wonderful car, and when the right car at the right price comes up; I've got the money for mine in the bank already








But jeezus give me a break, its not gods gift to the auto-loving man...that car is spelled P-O-R-S-C-H-E. 
Most of the Corrado guys are really hardcore though, and you don't need to lurk over your car the entire show to look cool and pretend like you belong, or feel the need to insult the very cars that made the Corrado possible...spoilers up to you guys








Hope to be spending more time on this forum in the future...


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
If you do anything, swap in a 1.8T FTW!

This idea I'm starting to like more and more everyday...as the price of a decent 1.8T is now becoming realistic, 
The thought of rebuilding a G-Lader to stageIV is around half what a 1.8T set up costs (before install)....and the fact that the 1.8T is at least 5 years newer, and just as mod-friendly...and it's just starting to make power where the stage 4 G-Lader runs out (~240bhp).


----------



## 93vwcorradoslc (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (NoCYet)*

i got lucky with my vr6 except for needing a windsheild and a water pump, oh and several other things haha


----------



## jerseydubs (Nov 15, 2007)

whats the most hp people have seen on a g60??


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (jerseydubs)*

poke around... you'll find the 'top hp' thread for vr's and g60's...


----------



## snowfish (Jul 15, 2007)

I just bought a 92 SLC with G60. My question is did they offer the VR6 and the G60 for that year? It seems that it is the newer chasis without the VR6. I bought her for $3000 with a blown charger. It has 86k original miles and is a super clean car form cali with no rust or previous damage.


_Modified by snowfish at 7:40 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## snowfish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (snowfish)*

Also wondering if I should rebuild the charger or just buy a used one and not worry about it?


_Modified by snowfish at 7:41 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (snowfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfish* »_I just bought a 92 SLC with G60. My question is did they offer the VR6 and the G60 for that year? It seems that it is the newer chasis without the VR6. 
_Modified by snowfish at 7:40 PM 8-26-2008_

yes, production year early 91 got the g60, and later 91 got the vr6..basically they put leftover g60s in vr6 new bodies, so there is some crossover (like steering racks and such), but by 92 production year, it was all vr6 specific. i got an early vr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (rychas1)*

Thanks for the info. The carfax shows "manufactured and shipped to original dealer on 2/17/1993", but does list it as a 1992 model. The title also shows it as a 1992. I'm surprised it didn't come with the VR6.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (snowfish)*

hmm..seems like it should be a 93...and for sure have a vr. u sure it has not been cleanly swapped?


----------



## snowfish (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure. The carfax showws as a 92, but with an early 93 build date. I'm going to do some more research on the car. It came with all previous owner history and maintenance records.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (snowfish)*

Is it possible to check the 8th digit (Engine Code) of the vin to determine the engine type? VR6 or G60. Vin is something to look into. I have a VR6 built in Oct 91 I believe. I can be completely wrong and of my rocker.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_
yes, production year early 91 got the g60, and later 91 got the vr6..

You mean half of 92 got the g60 and the other half got the vr.


----------



## snowfish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
You mean half of 92 got the g60 and the other half got the vr. 

That makes sense to me. This one must have been at the tail end of the G60 group. I'm going to find out about the VIN code.


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (snowfish)*

ya, i had a model year 92 G60 Auto. and it came with the VR hood.
At first i thought that the previous owner had swaped it, but as i took is apart to rebuild it, i found that the hood had never been removed from the car.
If it was swapped, they did an excelent job at making it seem like it wasnt.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
You mean half of 92 got the g60 and the other half got the vr. 

nope..i didnt typo. i was referring to production dates, not selling dates. my 92 was built in 91.


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (rychas1)*

I just bought my second 92 SLC. It has a red dot interior with no black leather/pleather on the seat bolsters. The seats are all velour. I've never seen one like that before and none of my Corrado buddies have either.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_
..basically they put leftover g60s in vr6 new bodies, so there is some crossover (like steering racks and such),

never knew that.


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

vr6 the g60 is work


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (hy_phy)*

Did the US Corrado SLCs get 2.9L motors??


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (S4Bi-T)*

no. only 2.8


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_no. only 2.8









there wasnt a huge diff in power either way. 178BHP Vs. 190BHP. A GIAC Chip will get you there.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (a2a4raddo)*

true. i was referring to the starting point. but yea, 12 ponies aint much.


----------



## caryt (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (rychas1)*

i have had a 16vg60 1990 Corrado for two years and love it. I just bought a 1993 SLC, the updates VW for 93 makes it a much better car. But the handling is amazing on the 90 and 93. the 1993's are much more refined, but they are both corrado's and kick arss!


----------



## Knightrider_0070 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (caryt)*

I have both a 1991 G60, and a 1993 VR6!
I drove them both today and love them very much!
I do think a slight edge goes to the VR6!
I went from a BIG GRIN driving the G60 today, to an even BIGGER GRIN with the VR6!!








Love em both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Knightrider_0070)*

all rados rule...can't wait to drive my 16v g60


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*MFI and MFA*

Found in Bentley, 91.9-91.11 and then on 91.31-91.33.
Check Mode Test, MFI, for vehicles from August 1990 through 1992
- used to check operations with correct base vehicle information
* set MFI memory switch to position 1
* switch ingnition ON
* press and hold MFI mode select button
* switch ignition OFF, then back ON
* release mode selection button
|- engine map displayed
|- compare engine map code
|- numerical values must match
* press and release mode select button to advance to next code
|- country code, compare country code
|- numerical values must match
* continue to press and release MFI mode switch to advance then compare
|- all numerical values must match
****chart for up to August 1990
Function-----------------------------------x's MFI Pressed--------Value Displayed--
Engine Map Code--------------------------------0------------------------018-----------
Country Code------------------------------------1----------------4 usa or 1 can------
Speedometer Drive Ratio----------------------2--------------955 usa or 950 can--
Upper RPM Limit---------------------------------3---------------------7418-------------
Lower RPM Limit---------------------------------4---------------------1175-------------
Deceleration fuel shutoff pressure (mbar)-5----------------------57----------------
Segment Test------------------------------------6---all segments display light up--
****chart for up to August 1990

****chart for August 1990 through 1992
Function-------------------x's MFI Pressed---------Value Displayed--
-------------------------------------------------------Engine Code Letters
-----------------------------------------------------------PG--------AAA-----
Engine Map Code------------------0----------------026--------039-----
Country Code----------------------1-----------------4 usa or 1 can----
Speedometer Drive Ratio--------2------------6160 usa or 3800 can
Upper RPM Limit-------------------3---------------------7418------------
Lower RPM Limit-------------------4---------------------1175------------
Overrun Cutoff Vac (mbar)------5----------------320--------220------
Segment Test---------------------6----all segments display light up-
****chart for August 1990 through 1992

****From 1993
Momentary fuel consumption------below 8 km/h or 8 mph
Oil Temperature----------------------Range 122* F to 320* F (50*C to 160* C)
oil temp below 122*F (50* C) dashes appear (---)
Outside (ambient) temperature---Range -40*F to 122* F (-40* C to 50*C)
if temp sensor not connected, -40* F (-40* C) will be displayed
****From 1993

Measuring Mode Test, same for pre and post August 1990
* set MFI memory switch to position 2
* switch ignition ON
* press and hold MFI mode switch button
* switch ignition OFF, then back ON
* release mode switch button
|- first function is displayed
* start engine and drive vehicle
* press and release MFI mode switch to advance to next mode
* note functions and displays
Function/Display-----------------------------x's MFI Pressed---
Test sum of Programmed bytes-------------------0------------
Intake Manifold Vac (mbar)------------------------1------------
Engine RPM-------------------------------------------2------------
Momentary Fuel Consumption--------------------3------------
Signal from Speed Sensor-------------------------4------------
Oil Temperature (*F or *C)------------------------5------------
Ambient (outside) Temperature (*F or *C)-----6------------
****chart was same for pre and post August 1990

****From 1993
Function/Diplay--------------------------------Engine Code Letters------------
1 Distance pulse number-------------3735----------6010-----------6010-----
2 Country code--------------------------1--------------3----------------4---------
3 Speedometer/Techometer--------------not used troubleshooting--------
4 No. of cylinders-----------------------6---------------6----------------6---------
5 Segment test-------------------------all segments of display light up------
6 Pulse from Speedometer-----------4 pulses counted per 1 wheel revolution
----Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS)-------and added to counter total----------
---------------------------------------------Display range from 0 to 9999--------
7 Engine Speed (RPM)------------------engine speed (rpm) displayed------
8 Program version---------------------------not used troubleshooting--------
****From 1993, country code: 1 all countries (inc CAN) except USA & Great Britain, 3 Great Britain, 4 USA

Note:
Speed sensor display numberical value =
|- USA: speedometer drive ratio (check mode test) x constant (always 4) x miles driven x conversion factor (miles to km)
|- CAN: speedometer drive ratio (check mode test) x constant (always 4) x 
kilometers driven

Reference found at Dubforce.net
Boost Checking from the MFA: 
• Start motor 
• turn MFA to "2" 
• hold button-in at end of stalk (one hand) 
• stop motor (other hand!) 
• Start motor 
• release button at end of stalk 
• press button at end of stalk.
Now take the car out for a run to the redline (6200 - 6500 Rpm) and note reading for peak boost. It may be useful to take a friend
Readings:
Idle: 70 - 90 / 500 - 800
Peak Readings (6200 - 6500 Rpm)
Refer to table for interpretation of readings.
Note: There a two different version of the MFA once in the display it will be apparent which version you have.
MFA-----MFA
Type1--Type2-----PSI---------Bar--- 
148-----1000-----00.000-----0.00000—Bad
154-----1050-----00.725-----0.04995 
160-----1100-----01.450-----0.09991 
166-----1150-----02.175-----0.14986 
172-----1200-----02.900-----0.19981 
177-----1250-----03.625-----0.24976 
182-----1300-----04.350-----0.29972 
187-----1350-----05.075-----0.34967 
192-----1400-----05.800-----0.39962--Service
197-----1450-----06.525-----0.44957 
201-----1500-----07.250-----0.49953 
206-----1550-----07.975-----0.54948 
211-----1600-----08.700-----0.59943--Normal
215-----1650-----09.425-----0.64938 
220-----1700-----10.150-----0.69934 
224-----1750-----10.875-----0.74929 
228-----1800-----11.600-----0.79924 
231-----1850-----12.325-----0.84919--Good
235-----1900-----13.050-----0.89915 
239-----1950-----13.775-----0.94910 
242-----2000-----14.500-----0.99905 
245-----2050-----15.225-----1.04900 
249-----2100-----15.950-----1.09896 
252-----2150-----16.675-----1.14891 
255-----2200-----17.400-----1.19886 
258-----2250-----18.125-----1.24881 
261-----2300-----18.850-----1.29877 
264-----2350-----19.500-----1.34355 
267-----2400-----20.300-----1.39867 
Found at SNS Tuning with a Web page titled "Car not running right? Here's some common debugging tips!"
USA—EURO—Hg---------Comments 
15----200-----23.7
55----400-----17.8-------too much timing advance at idle try 6BTDC
90----600-----11.9-------idle with 260/268 asym. cam
127—800-----5.9 
148—1000----0----------Atmosphere, ala no boost, charger is bypassed
172—1200----2.9 psi---Your charger is dead or big boost leak) 
192--1400----5.8 psi---Your charger is about dead or big boost leak
211--1600----8.7 psi---Your charger needs new apex strips or big boost leak
228--1800----11.6 psi--Great for stock pulley, Probably needs new apex strips if 68mm pulley
242—2000---14.5 psi--Great for 68mm pulley on stock charger
255—2200---17.4 psi--Great for 68mm pulley on heavily ported charger, hold on to your ass fast!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219270


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: MFI and MFA (yellowslc)*

Did this post-it loose it's stickyness?


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: MFI and MFA (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Did this post-it loose it's stickyness?

no.


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Adjust Leaky ISV*

I have a G60 and had a leaky ISV...but not anymore!
Remember: take it off the car, key off. Never unplug/plug the isv with the key on, you will hurt your DCU.
There is a set screw at the end opposite of the electric connector. Adjust the unit thus sealing it up. By blowing through the unit while moving the set screw in and then out, you can feel where to leave the set screw because the ISV will seal up like it should. I used thread lock, use "blue" thread lock, to retain the set screw after adjustment. Set screw uses a 2mm allen.

















It's super easy! I did notice my throttle response was crisper.
Did I mention...it's a _*FREEBIE!!!*_
What I don't know, and someone may help here, is the relation to the VR6/SLC model's ISV and if there is a related set screw. If there is, any ISV would be adjustable.










_Modified by Z-Raddo G60 at 1:55 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## robmann (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Adjust Leaky ISV (Z-Raddo G60)*

would it be possible to put an r32 engine in a g60?


----------



## dredrum (Jun 22, 2009)

i am shopping around for a g60. there is one here in town immaculate condition. perfect body perfect interior. one owner. the only kicker is it is an automatic. anyone else have an auto g60. id rather have a 5 speed but does it really make a difference. in your honest opinion?


----------



## EliteKrautBurner (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

So I've not Driven one perse...but i have rode in a few, I'm actually looking for the "rite" one at the moment for a full resto/build project for the rite price...I was offered a G60 with a few problems but all the parts to fix it the guy who has it isn't mechanically inclined and doesn't have the money for a shop however, I CAN do the work and it was offered to me for 700 but i would love to have a VR and do a 60-1 Turbo set up... Either way I want a Rado and the thread actually helped me a bit in what to look for but is there any thing i would need to know if i were to get the G60 and start a build on that platform rather than a VR other than prices because it's going to be a project and I know in all reality for a normal working person they dont just get done in a week..?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bonizell (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

lots of great info
thanks


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (EliteKrautBurner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EliteKrautBurner* »_So I've not Driven one perse...but i have rode in a few, I'm actually looking for the "rite" one at the moment for a full resto/build project for the rite price...I was offered a G60 with a few problems but all the parts to fix it the guy who has it isn't mechanically inclined and doesn't have the money for a shop however, I CAN do the work and it was offered to me for 700 but i would love to have a VR and do a 60-1 Turbo set up... Either way I want a Rado and the thread actually helped me a bit in what to look for but is there any thing i would need to know if i were to get the G60 and start a build on that platform rather than a VR other than prices because it's going to be a project and I know in all reality for a normal working person they dont just get done in a week..?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

They are quite different for the 'same car'. If you love the mk2 and all it's mid 80's funkyness, than I'd say go for a G60, and swap in the turbo vr...your gonna be buying and beefing up a million parts anyway. If you like the more modern feel of a mk3/b4 interior than a VR would be more up your alley. 
Its minor things that you might hate in a G60, the panel mounted window switches, mk2 style inside pull handles, b3 passat style switches/vents. If you think these things will bother you, go directly for a factory VR.
I'm a mk2 lover, I don't share the same fondness for the mk3, or the VR6. They're fine and good don't get me wrong, but a real mk2 freak feels right at home in a G60. Feels like exactly what it is...a very special mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Vr doesn't have the "chuckability" of the G60 though, BUT rides a little smoother...they go tit for tat...the VR is more refined in many ways..if thats what floats your boat. Drive a 16v Scirocco if you can, then you'll get a real appreciation for the G60, and what a step forward it really was.
You sound like you have a good idea of the many minor differences since you've been in both, its really a matter of what you like.
What's a VR hood and fender set when you want to drop 5K-10K on a driveline anyway?
Have fun comiserating over your choice, just think of all the choices to make when you actually GET the car.
Spoilers up - either way


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (slow90GL8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow90GL8v* »_
_They are quite different for the 'same car'. If you love the mk2 and all it's mid 80's funkyness, than I'd say go for a G60, _
*but a real mk2 freak feels right at home in a G60. Feels like exactly what it is...a very special mk2* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

spot on. you nailed it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (andlf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andlf* »_
spot on. you nailed it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Agreed. the G60 has that zippy mk2 feel where as VRs have the hauling *** feel.

I noticed lots of people debate the performance/modification cost of the G60 vs the VR6. I'm not sure whether this has been mentioned at all but the G60 is a REALLY cheap car if the engine is toast. So you can put 16V, ABA, G60 or any combination of those block/head setups. 1.8Ts can be swapped right in or even a 2.0T







. Let me finish by stating this: a stock or slightly modded 1.8t makes the corrado one hell of a quick car the G60 chassis feels right at home with it.


----------



## FridayNightHeat (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (vw mofo)*

well a supercharger and the ecu for a g60 work on a vr6 motor? sorry If this ? is asked alot Im new


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (FridayNightHeat)*

NO. 2 entirely different engines. i know youre new, but this really shouldve been researched first. welcome!


----------



## FridayNightHeat (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (rychas1)*

thanks I thought that the ecu wouldn't work but I thought that the supercharger could with a differne intake for a vr6


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (FridayNightHeat)*

no. g60 is 4cyl. vr6 is 6cyl. its like a vacuum trying to pull a jet turbine air volume. no way it would work. nothing on the g60 motor works on vr6 (maybe injectors for FI apps, but thats about it).


----------



## robmann (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (rychas1)*

will a e90 suppercharger work on a vr6?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: G60 vs. VR6 the FAQ (robmann)*

im not the supercharger expert, but i know any supercharger will work (not necessarily efficiently but the pulley will spin). but how much custom fabbing would u be wiling to do, instead of using a purpose-built unit like VF, the one specific for the VR6. it would cost too much to go thru all that when a VF kti can be had for 3000, give or take, and work right the first time with no custom fabbing.


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive got a 1990 g60 shell with an OBD2 VR6 under the hood, I love all the haul a$$ power of the Vr6. fwiw I also only pay insurance on the g60 not that it matters to me being 25 but to the younger drivers it may make the difference in ownership


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (GriffinsJetta)*

Have a question...I keep reading the Vr6 fenders are wider than the G60 fenders. But, i see no real proof. Just people saying that they are. Does any one have measurements? Or is there a lip on the inside of the fender that is smaller or bigger or what? Sorry, just trying to find out for sure, instead of some one saying the Width is different without actual measurements.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (RcrVdub)*

im not going to research the pics, but i have seen them, up close. they are on here. look good. there is a difference!


----------



## gameron (May 6, 2007)

*wiper swap*

Wanted to know where to find the post on the wiper swap from VR6 to G60 thank you


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

RcrVdub said:


> Have a question...I keep reading the Vr6 fenders are wider than the G60 fenders. But, i see no real proof. Just people saying that they are. Does any one have measurements? Or is there a lip on the inside of the fender that is smaller or bigger or what? Sorry, just trying to find out for sure, instead of some one saying the Width is different without actual measurements.


 The VR6 fenders are 50mm wider than the G60 ones... VR6 on the right


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

VR6 EDM said:


> The VR6 fenders are 50mm wider than the G60 ones... VR6 on the right


It's somewhere between 5 and 10mm wider, not 50mm. Less than 1/2inch, not close to 2 inches.


----------



## Midnightvr6turbo (Feb 7, 2011)

I firstb went for a ride back in 98 with my cousin owner of EIP Tuning (the late) Rich Chiavacci in a 500whp red SLC Corrado. I vowed from that moment on to have one of those cars eventually. I do now have two. My first one was 420whp and Im the one who just put down 573whp the other day and shooting for 650 whp. I absolutely love these cars and have had one since 2001. I would only drive a rado and will have both of mine till I die. RADO LOVE FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## Chris74439 (Apr 17, 2011)

*RADO...*

I apologize, I have searched, googled and pondered...I keep hearing "RADO" what does it mean!?!?! Thanks in advance for not flamin'.


----------



## g60nw (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris74439 said:


> I apologize, I have searched, googled and pondered...I keep hearing "RADO" what does it mean!?!?! Thanks in advance for not flamin'.


Rado=Corrado
C=Corrado

They are just abbreviations


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

I've found some new reading material :thumbup:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I did search but couldn't find. Can somebody tell me the G60 vs VR6 difference in regarts to like do they both have: abs, independent suspension, leather interior I know vr6 does, spoiler I know vr6 does.

please


----------



## olskoolg60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow guys I finally had time to read all ten pages. Very informative and it makes me love my g60 all that much more.


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

so i've skimmed through most of the 10 pages of info here, The picture of the difference of fenders is a good thing.
But Im still a bit curious on a couple different subjects..
how are the headlights different between g60 anf vr's?
how is the bumper different? (other than the fog and turn lights)

also, can I just do a swap without modifying anything? just bolt them right on?
I have a 91 g60 and I would like the wider fenders to give it a little more of an aggressive look/stance with my schmidt modernlines.

thanks for any info, and great thread!!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

SkybarGTI said:


> so i've skimmed through most of the 10 pages of info here, The picture of the difference of fenders is a good thing.
> But Im still a bit curious on a couple different subjects..
> how are the headlights different between g60 anf vr's?
> how is the bumper different? (other than the fog and turn lights)
> ...


Headlights are the same except for the lenses which protrude a bit more in the vr6. Rear bumpers are the same dimensions, front bumper is a bit wider on vr6 but they are interchangeable. All the vr6 stuff can be put on a g60. The aggressive look of the vr6 fenders will be slight, I plan on it but only to reduce rubbing on my 16x9 et15 fronts.


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

exactly what I needed to know, thanks James


----------



## redcorradog60 (Aug 17, 2002)

I went with the g60 cause it was cheaper and my first love but after starting the engine build I am here to tell u it is only cheaper if u find a " cheap one " that is already built I am going to have probably 12gs into this car not including purchase and paint that is just the drive train


----------

